# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  GB Checking in

## gbrice75

Hey all,

Just wanted to update you all as to where i'm at these days, if anybody cares.  :Smilie: 

I started TRT just over 8 weeks ago after I found my T levels were low and I've been fighting to gain muscle for years with very little results. Now I understand why, and should have looked into this years ago. 

My goal over the next ~4 months is to add as much mass as possible. I have to see where this can take me now that i'm playing on a level field. Unfortunately I was already around 15% BF when I started, so I will only get fatter as I (hopefully) add some lean mass, but I have to give this a fair chance. I won't cut again until either February, or I hit 220-225, whichever comes first. I'm currently 205 fasted. 

I'll consider posting pics, but i'm a little ashamed of my condition right now. You guys have seen me at my best and it's embarrassing to let you see me like this, flabby, tits, love handles, etc. But next summer will be my break out summer, make no mistake about it!!!

----------


## marcus300

Glad to hear you have things sorted and you have ssome direction now, I am sure things will hapen a lot easier now you have fix your low test. Things can only get better and the wonders of HRT are true  :Smilie: 

Best of luck

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Great to hear you got things squared away G !!
looking forward to your progress bro !

----------


## Times Roman

so you finally decided to go the trt route. ya know that officially puts you in the old bull category along with the rest us!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

^^ ahhhh welcome to the club G !!! TR is the ringleader of the old bull circus ..... nice to have you join us !

----------


## marcus300

> ^^ ahhhh welcome to the club G !!! TR is the ringleader of the old bull circus ..... nice to have you join us !


Thats right we are all old bulls with no nuts sweeeeet  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Glad to hear you have things sorted and you have ssome direction now, I am sure things will hapen a lot easier now you have fix your low test. Things can only get better and the wonders of HRT are true 
> 
> Best of luck


Thanks Marcus, always appreciate your support!  :Wink: 




> Great to hear you got things squared away G !!
> looking forward to your progress bro !


Good God, me too Jimmy! Hope all is well with you. How's your son? Hit me with a PM.




> so you finally decided to go the trt route. ya know that officially puts you in the old bull category along with the rest us!


I had to man. Got tired of working harder than the people around me and making less progress. It was a winless fight for me. Hopefully things will change for the better now. Yes, 37 in December. I'm getting there! 




> ^^ ahhhh welcome to the club G !!! TR is the ringleader of the old bull circus ..... nice to have you join us !


You sure? I was pretty certain Marcus VVV had that title!  :LOL: 




> Thats right we are all old bulls with no nuts sweeeeet


Lmao. Speaking of which - there is a contingency plan. I will be getting routine semen analysis tests done. If I see a continuous decline in quality/count and/or I cannot get the wife pregnant, I will stop TRT until that happens. I do believe that following a proper protocol however doesn't automatically make you 'incapable' of producing good sperm in average quantities. In fact, one of our members here who has been on TRT for quite a few years just knocked up his girl!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB how is ur progress going on the TRT? u mentioned u have been on 8 weeks so u should be feeling a little better if it does u like it did me!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB how is ur progress going on the TRT? u mentioned u have been on 8 weeks so u should be feeling a little better if it does u like it did me!


I guess I can say I feel better mentally... less irritable, less anxiety, just an overall better sense of well being. In the gym, strength is up but I really don't see what you described in your own experience yet... I guess i'm bigger... 205lbs up from ~195lbs 8 weeks ago, and it's not ALL fat... but probably some water retention from higher estrogen, etc. Strength is up slightly, but can't see any additional vascularity or hypertrophy at this point.  :Frown:

----------


## bikeral

GB glad to hear your on track with TRT. Looking forward to updates on how this works out for you. At 47 I know I could probably get on but I'm still on fence if I want to go that route.

Thanks for posting.

Post the pics dude, we all know BF goes up and down as we bulk, cut, or just go off our diets. Think of it this way, your fat pics probably are better then my lean pics.

----------


## gbrice75

> GB glad to hear your on track with TRT. Looking forward to updates on how this works out for you. At 47 I know I could probably get on but I'm still on fence if I want to go that route.
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Post the pics dude, we all know BF goes up and down as we bulk, cut, or just go off our diets. Think of it this way, your fat pics probably are better then my lean pics.


lol, I doubt that, but thanks for your support brother! My body is just weird, the way I store fat. I am leaner than some guys but look fatter just because of where I store it... SO condensed to my midsection (including hips and ass, like a woman), it's ridiculous! Arms, shoulders, face, legs, etc. all still relatively lean.

----------


## Back In Black

> lol, I doubt that, but thanks for your support brother! My body is just weird, the way I store fat. I am leaner than some guys but look fatter just because of where I store it... SO condensed to my midsection (including hips and ass, like a woman), it's ridiculous! Arms, shoulders, face, legs, etc. all still relatively lean.


Much the same as me. Love handles, ass and upper hams. 9% from the front and 15% from the ass down.

Glad to see you are getting sorted. Get my test results Tuesday!

----------


## Ben_66

I'm happy to hear you got that straighten out. Good luck!

I'm curious are you going to do IF when your cutting?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I guess I can say I feel better mentally... less irritable, less anxiety, just an overall better sense of well being. In the gym, strength is up but I really don't see what you described in your own experience yet... I guess i'm bigger... 205lbs up from ~195lbs 8 weeks ago, and it's not ALL fat... but probably some water retention from higher estrogen, etc. Strength is up slightly, but can't see any additional vascularity or hypertrophy at this point.


u know GB *far be it for me to give u advice* (just offering a difft point of view  :Smilie: ) but if ur 15%bf would u not think itd be better to cut? i dont remember how long its been since ur last cycle but if it has been any length of time chances are u will pick up LBM on a cut much similar to the way i did. if u recall when i started my TRT i was in the beginning of my cut. around week 5 (or so) my weight stopped dropping but my bf% continued to drop.

i know u want to increase ur LBM but knowing how u feel about carrying extra fat (much like how i feel  :Wink: ) it seems to me u would get the most pleasing aesthetic (and psychological) results in the short term by cutting now. i would think 2months of cutting ought to get u around 11-12% and then u would still have time for adding lbm and cutting some more before summer! 

i know u prob know all of this but figd id give u my take on it anyways.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Much the same as me. Love handles, ass and upper hams. 9% from the front and 15% from the ass down.
> 
> Glad to see you are getting sorted. Get my test results Tuesday!


lol, exactly!! The top and bottom third (just calves really) would have me around 11-12% right now. Throw in the midsection and i'm easily bumped to 17ish right now. UGH!!! 

Nice bro, thinking of going the TRT route I guess? Tougher in England though from what I understand.




> I'm happy to hear you got that straighten out. Good luck!
> 
> I'm curious are you going to do IF when your cutting?


Thanks Ben!! Not initially. I'm going to do what worked best for me, when I was working with Nark. Standard frequent meals diet, carb cycling, etc. Pretty much what I recommend to most people on here.




> u know GB *far be it for me to give u advice*


Not at all bro, I appreciate any and all advice!  :Wink: 




> but if ur 15%bf would u not think itd be better to cut? i dont remember how long its been since ur last cycle but if it has been any length of time chances are u will pick up LBM on a cut much similar to the way i did. if u recall when i started my TRT i was in the beginning of my cut. around week 5 (or so) my weight stopped dropping but my bf% continued to drop.
> 
> i know u want to increase ur LBM but knowing how u feel about carrying extra fat (much like how i feel ) it seems to me u would get the most pleasing aesthetic (and psychological) results in the short term by cutting now. i would think 2months of cutting ought to get u around 11-12% and then u would still have time for adding lbm and cutting some more before summer! 
> 
> i know u prob know all of this but figd id give u my take on it anyways.


I 100% see your points and you probably know I've deliberated over the choice, but at the end of the day I wanted to see what I can do with max efforts being put into adding mass. Mind you, i'm not dirty 'bulking', not even lean bulking per se, just focusing on adding mass. Eating more on workout days, less on non + cardio. More carbs on, less off, etc. Keeping it basic. 

No, i'm not happy to have started around 15% (possibly higher, yikes!) but the other problem is ever since I started working out seriously, I've always been on the opposite schedule of the norm (i.e. always seem to be cutting in the winter and trying to add mass in the summer), and it's never felt right. I'm taking this opportunity to get on a more standard schedule. I realize i'll be fatter. I could easily hit 20% (or higher, UGH!!) but in my heart of hearts I know I can cut an in 12-16 weeks be back down to 10% if i'm really strict and dedicated. That's the key, as you well know, and have displayed.  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

Tougher in England definitely. Starting out private and we'll see. Suspecting my E2 is way high even if test is ok. Hoping to resolve some issues I am having as soon as poss. Doubtless I'll post in the TRT section next week!

----------


## milky01623

> Thats right we are all old bulls with no nuts sweeeeet


Yay at least I'm not on me own 
Welcome to the "men with no nuts" club gb

----------


## gbrice75

> Yay at least I'm not on me own 
> Welcome to the "men with no nuts" club gb


HCG = I keep my nuts.

----------


## baseline_9

Gd luck GB

----------


## RaginCajun

He returns!!!!

I never thought you would make it out of the HRT section!

Hope ya get everything sorted out and I think I need to go get tested. 

Hope little matty is doing well!

----------


## gbrice75

> Gd luck GB





> He returns!!!!
> 
> I never thought you would make it out of the HRT section!
> 
> Hope ya get everything sorted out and I think I need to go get tested. 
> 
> Hope little matty is doing well!


Thanks guys!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

right on GB! im glad you are experiencing the positive benefits of trt. the difference is night and day for me. i just need to find a doc that is on board so i don't have to continue on my own. 

very happy for you  :Smilie: 

im sub'd to your other thread and following along closely.

----------


## kelkel

We kicked him out of the TRT Forum. Damn thread of his was taking up way to much space! So I've now decided to venture into this forum just to pay him back! 

 :7up: 

Hi gb.

kel

----------


## Far from massive

Hey GB,

Good to hear from you again. Also really glad to hear you have decided to go the TRT route, as it seems to me once you pass a certain age you really are essentially trying to wrestle an elephant without good base test levels.

By the way I also starting a clean bulk approach maybe in spring we can see who can get back to single digits...ahh never mind I don't have that type of commitment.

FFM

----------


## GirlyGymRat

GB. Nice to see u figuring it out for yourself. You have come a long way over the years, have helped soooo many members and good to take care of yourself and family. I wish u much success!!!

----------


## gbrice75

Thank you all for your ongoing support! Kel, please let me back in!! It's my new home away from home!! I have so many questions... and tbh i'm kind of burned out and bored with the diet stuff. *gasp*

FFM - maybe that challenge will motivate both of us!!

----------


## gbrice75

Just thought i'd update this thread with my lifts from today, just so you get an idea of where i'm at. Nothing impressive, but i'm not going for heavy lifts, i'm trying to build muscle. Total body workout, in this order:\

Squats: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set: 185 x 12
Work set: 265 x 10 drop set to 245 x 4

Hyperextensions:
Bodyweight x 12
45 x 12

Decline BB Press: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set: 155 x 12
Work set: 245 x 9 drop set to 225 x 4

Push Ups
Bodyweight x 12
Weighted (plates on back) 90 x 12

Pullups
Bodyweight x 15 (bw currently around 208lbs)
Weighted - 20 x 8 drop set to bodyweight x 4

Pendlay Row
Moderate set 95 x 12
Work set - 165 x 10 drop set to 135 x 6

Standing Overhead Press - 2 warmup sets
Moderate: 125 x 8
Work set: 145 x 6

Cable Curl
2 sets: 120 x 12

Bench Dip:
Bodyweight x 30
Weighted: 180 x 9 drop set to 160 x 8 (actually used the assisted dip machine to do the weighted ones instead of an actual bench)

Seated Calf Raise:
Heels out - machine on 5 (not sure of weight lol) x 30
Heels in - 5 x 30

----------


## RaginCajun

like the workout GB!

how many times are you doing this workout?

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks! This is just 1 day - I have 2 other total body workouts for a total of 3 in a week (M/W/F). 3 weeks of that and then i'll switch it up.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks! This is just 1 day - I have 2 other total body workouts for a total of 3 in a week (M/W/F). 3 weeks of that and then i'll switch it up.


sounds like a plan!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's total body workout:

Laying Leg Curls: 2 warmup sets
Work set: 130x9 drop set to 110 x 4

Front Squats
2 sets 165x10, 1 set 155x10

Seated Calf Raise
moderate set: 1x20 @ 20
Heavy set: 1x12 @ 14 drop set to 11 for 6 more reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set : 185x8
Heavy set: 265x10

Pec Dec:
160x12, 150x12

Lat Pulldown (close grip w/ V-handle)
180x10, 170x10

One Arm Dumbbell Row:
95x8, 90x8

Seated Arnold Press:
Moderate - 60x10, 55x10

One Arm Preacher Curl:
40x12, 40x12

Close Grip Pushup:
Bodyweight x 30
Weighted (45lb plate on back) x 12

----------


## bikeral

Looking good GB. Like when advanced guys post workouts. Helps give good ideas for when its time for a change.

----------


## gbrice75

> Looking good GB. Like when advanced guys post workouts. Helps give good ideas for when its time for a change.


I definitely wouldn't consider myself advanced, but thanks for your vote brother!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

Deadlift: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set - 225x8
Heavy set - 355x6

Close Stance Leg Press
3 sets, 340x15

Calf Press (on leg press):
320x20
415x20

Incline Bench Press: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set - 165x8
Heavy set - 225x10

Pec Deck: 
2 sets, 160x12

Chin Ups (close grip w/ V-handle):
2 sets: bodyweight x 16, bodyweight x 12

Decline Dumbbell Pullover:
2 sets - 110x8

Barbell Hang Clean
2 sets - 125x8, 105x8

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:
2 sets - 45x8, 40x8

Tricep Pressdown:
2 sets, 150x12

----------


## baseline_9

U pounding the food then gb, get growing my man!!!

----------


## gbrice75

207lbs this morning lol! So I'd have to say yes - although admittedly not always the right food. Unless Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cookies and brownies count...??  :Cry: 

I am the strongest I've ever been though. 225lbs x 10 on incline bench (no lift off, no spot, perfect form, no bouncing, full ROM, etc) is a high for me as i'm not a great bencher. Putting up 275lbs x 8 on flat bench... also a personal record. I haven't attempted 315lbs lately but based on my rep lifts I should be able to get it easily. Maybe I'll try Tuesday (cardio only day!).

----------


## baseline_9

It's a nice feeling when ur strong.... It help u justify the added BF.....

Just go for it for a period, it help u to relax a little which is good....

----------


## gbrice75

> It's a nice feeling when ur strong.... It help u justify the added BF.....
> 
> Just go for it for a period, it help u to relax a little which is good....


Definitely. No matter what happens with my body aesthetically, I won't be cutting again until either late winter (February-ish) or I hit 220-225. Then i'll hit the cut HARD and shoot for 190-200lbs range and see what I look like at that point.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 207lbs this morning lol! So I'd have to say yes - although admittedly not always the right food. Unless Reese's Peanut Butter Cup cookies and brownies count...?? 
> 
> I am the strongest I've ever been though. 225lbs x 10 on incline bench (no lift off, no spot, perfect form, no bouncing, full ROM, etc) is a high for me as i'm not a great bencher. Putting up 275lbs x 8 on flat bench... also a personal record. I *haven't attempted 315lbs lately* but based on my rep lifts I should be able to get it easily. Maybe I'll try Tuesday (cardio only day!).


GB i also do 275 x 8 and i can do 315 x 4  :Smilie:  if that helps!

----------


## baseline_9

Good plan....

If I didn't mess around cutting all the time I'd look much better.... Probably like a cross between jay cutler and phil Heath  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> GB i also do 275 x 8 and i can do 315 x 4  if that helps!


Strange!!! If you can get 315 x 4 you should be able to get 275 for a helluva lot more than 8... but then again our bodies don't always work like that. I remember a time I was able to get 305 x 3 but couldn't get 315 x 1... probably mental more than anything else... but who knows. 

Ok, now you guys got me going. I'll definitely go for 315 on Tuesday... pending my elbow ligament/tendon pains subside by then. 




> Good plan....
> 
> If I didn't mess around cutting all the time I'd look much better.... Probably like a cross between jay cutler and phil Heath


Preaching to the choir. You've known me for a while, you know how I am. I've bounced between cutting and 'bulking' (not really) so much, I never got anywhere. To make matters worse, I always seemed to be stuck 'adding mass' right around spring/summer (when most people are cutting and/or already lean) and cutting in the fcking winter... completely ass backwards and the former in particular always made me feel paranoid that I was looking fat, had to go to a pool party, etc. This is the first time EVER that I'm actually 'bulking' on a proper schedule. So next summer is MINE!!!!!

----------


## baseline_9

> Strange!!! If you can get 315 x 4 you should be able to get 275 for a helluva lot more than 8... but then again our bodies don't always work like that. I remember a time I was able to get 305 x 3 but couldn't get 315 x 1... probably mental more than anything else... but who knows. 
> 
> Ok, now you guys got me going. I'll definitely go for 315 on Tuesday... pending my elbow ligament/tendon pains subside by then. 
> 
> 
> 
> Preaching to the choir. You've known me for a while, you know how I am. I've bounced between cutting and 'bulking' (not really) so much, I never got anywhere. To make matters worse, I always seemed to be stuck 'adding mass' right around spring/summer (when most people are cutting and/or already lean) and cutting in the fcking winter... completely ass backwards and the former in particular always made me feel paranoid that I was looking fat, had to go to a pool party, etc. This is the first time EVER that I'm actually 'bulking' on a proper schedule. So next summer is MINE!!!!!


I'm bulking with u Gb  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> I'm bulking with u Gb


Let's enjoy it while we can brother! See you in the summer lol

----------


## baseline_9

Get pushing that training intensity m8 and enjoy life a little more (I know I am).....

Funy thing is, when I bulk I eat less crap that when I have been dieting the last year.... Simply cuz wen I'm cutting I tend to binge and go 100% off the track....

I never feel I want to really cheat right now..... And hell, a ribeye steak and oven chips (fries) is hardy that bad anyway

----------


## gbrice75

> Get pushing that training intensity m8 and enjoy life a little more (I know I am).....


Been working harder than ever. TRT has definitely helped me kick things up a notch. I had no basis for comparison before, but now I know how bad it was to have been lifting with low T. Pointless really.




> Funy thing is, when I bulk I eat less crap that when I have been dieting the last year.... Simply cuz wen I'm cutting I tend to binge and go 100% off the track....
> 
> I never feel I want to really cheat right now..... And hell, a ribeye steak and oven chips (fries) is hardy that bad anyway


Hell, that's healthy eating for some folks! Re: bulking vs. cutting and cheating - I tend to have a different philosophy than most. Most people feel like they can get away with cheating/binging/fcking up more while bulking. Why not? They're already bulking. IMO, it's the opposite. You have to be MORE careful. You're already in a hypercaloric state. More calories (of bad shit nonetheless) will just get stored as fat. When cutting, for the most part you risk making no progress during the times you fall off... but chances of adding fat are much less IMO.

----------


## baseline_9

> Been working harder than ever. TRT has definitely helped me kick things up a notch. I had no basis for comparison before, but now I know how bad it was to have been lifting with low T. Pointless really.
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, that's healthy eating for some folks! Re: bulking vs. cutting and cheating - I tend to have a different philosophy than most. Most people feel like they can get away with cheating/binging/fcking up more while bulking. Why not? They're already bulking. IMO, it's the opposite. You have to be MORE careful. You're already in a hypercaloric state. More calories (of bad shit nonetheless) will just get stored as fat. When cutting, for the most part you risk making no progress during the times you fall off... but chances of adding fat are much less IMO.


Great points and so true....

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

Squats: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set: 185 x 12
Work set: 275 x 8 drop set to 255 x 4 (up 10lbs from last week)

Hyperextensions:
Bodyweight x 12
45 x 12

Decline BB Press: 2 warmup sets
Moderate set: 155 x 12
Work set: 255 x 12 (up 10lbs from last week plus no drop set needed to hit 12 reps)

Push Ups
Bodyweight x 12
Weighted (plates on back) 90 x 12

Pull ups
Bodyweight x 15 (b/w currently around 211lbs)
Weighted - 20 x 6 drop set to BW x 4 - rest - 2 more reps (down a few reps from last week, *shrug*)

Pendlay Row
Moderate set 95 x 12
Work set - 185 x 8 drop set to 155 x 4 (up 20lbs from last week)

Standing Overhead Press - 2 warmup sets
Moderate: 125 x 8
Work set: 155 x 6 (up 10lbs from last week)

Cable Curl
2 sets: 120 x 12

Bench Dip:
Bodyweight x 30
Weighted: 190 x 8 drop set to 170 x 4 (actually used the assisted dip machine to do the weighted ones instead of an actual bench) (up 10lbs from last week)

Seated Calf Raise:
Heels out - machine on 5 (not sure of weight lol) x 30
Heels in - 5 x 30

----------


## RaginCajun

always nice to see the weights up this week, especially 10lbs on squat!

----------


## gbrice75

> always nice to see the weights up this week, especially 10lbs on squat!


Yep! I try to increase something in every lift, every week. It could be heavier weight, higher reps, faster execution, etc. It's the only way to consistently progress! I am definitely the strongest I've ever been, and still have the entire winter to keep at it before having to cut. Hopefully when all is said and done, I'll be sitting somewhere between 190-200lbs at 10%.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Yep! I try to increase something in every lift, every week. It could be heavier weight, higher reps, faster execution, etc. It's the only way to consistently progress! I am definitely the strongest I've ever been, and still have the entire winter to keep at it before having to cut. Hopefully when all is said and done, I'll be sitting somewhere between 190-200lbs at 10%.


i remember that being your initial goal. i am glad to see that HRT is helping you achieve this goal, but the weights aren't going to lift themselves!

i am in the works of looking to get tested, really feel it answer some questions with me.

keep it up, very inspiring!

----------


## gbrice75

> i remember that being your initial goal. i am glad to see that HRT is helping you achieve this goal, but the weights aren't going to lift themselves!
> 
> i am in the works of looking to get tested, really feel it answer some questions with me.
> 
> keep it up, very inspiring!


Thanks brother!

----------


## mockery

Bump and good luck.

 :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Bump and good luck.


Thanks buddy!! Sorry I haven't updated... i'm trying!! Been through a rough patch with the whole Hurricane Sandy here (i'm literally 15 mins from the Jersey Shore... so we got hit hard, no power for a week, etc). Anyway, on to today's workout:

*Front Squat*
Warmup - 2x10 (stripped bar, 95lbs)
Moderate - 1x10 - 135x10
Heavy - 2x8 - 185x8, 185x8

*Hyperextensions*
Warmup - bodyweight x 10
Weighted - 45x8, 45x8

*Decline Barbell Press*
Warmup 2x12 (95x12, 135x12)
Moderate 1x10 - 185x10
Heavy 2x8 - 255x10, 255x8

*Push Ups*
Weighted (45lb plate on back) 2x10 - 45x15, 45x10

*Lat Pulldown*
2x10 - 160x10, 160x10 (relatively light weight, but I REALLY focused on form, stretch and contraction. One of the best mind-muscle connection lifts I've ever had. Sticking with the lower weight for now as I feel it's more effective)

*Platform Row (underhand)*
2x8 - 145x8, 135x8

*Shoulder Press (smith)*
Moderate - 2x8 - 90 (plus weight of smith) x8, 90x8
Working sets - 2x6 - 140 (plus weight of smith) x6, 140x6

*Preacher Curl*
2x12 - 70 (plus weight of bar)x12, 70x12

*Bench Dip* (done on pull up w/ assist machine)
2x10 - 190x10, 180x10

*Seated Calf Raise*
1x20 (heels out) 1x20 (heels in)

Then followed with some various isolation work - light upright rows, 1 arm db french press, etc. 

Currently the strongest I've ever been, and probably the biggest, at least naturally. Also uncomfortably fat atm though (still holding steady around 16-17% ish) @ 210lbs or so.

----------


## --->>405<<---

glad to see u made it thru the hurricane stuff! 

16-17%bf huh??.. i know ur loving that!  :Wink:  gonna have a decent amt of work to do come cut time! how bout the TRT??

----------


## gbrice75

> glad to see u made it thru the hurricane stuff! 
> 
> 16-17%bf huh??.. i know ur loving that!  gonna have a decent amt of work to do come cut time! how bout the TRT??


lol yea, it's a struggle dude... I hate it and i'm uncomfortable at this weight/bodyfat level, but it's temporary and that is what's keeping me sane. Personally, I find cutting relatively easy. Come February-March, when I start my cut, I know i'll make insane progress as long as I'm consistent. 

TRT is - meh. Not thinking about it much anymore tbh. It is what it is. I'm just working as hard as I can and trying to make every gym session count. Whatever happens with my body happens. I give it what it needs. The rest is out of my hands. 

Oh, one positive - bench is definitely up. Remember when we were taking about 315 and I said i'd give it a go once my joints etc. healed? Well, I got 3 reps with no spot, no lift off, etc. Full ROM. Pretty happy with that. Definitely a PR. Gonna go for 325x2 during my deload week (in 2 weeks).

----------


## --->>405<<---

cool man! yeh getting 315 is def an accomplishment. maybe one of these days ill get my coveted 405. prob gonna be awhile. have broken 500 on squat for 5 reps though!

surprised about the "meh" comment on TRT. im thinking ur blood levels were pretty low. figd ud be feeling a lot better and see some improvements. i dont think about mine anymore as much as i did when i started but def believe it to be a life changer!

----------


## gbrice75

> cool man! yeh getting 315 is def an accomplishment. maybe one of these days ill get my coveted 405. prob gonna be awhile. have broken 500 on squat for 5 reps though!


We'll both get there. I mean, IMO that's more powerlifting numbers, I'd rather have the look and lift less if that's the trade off, but it *would* be nice to feel that strong.  :Smilie:  I can't touch 500lbs on squat though. Not even for 1 rep, let alone 5. With that said, how come we never see pics of your wheels??  :Hmmmm: 




> surprised about the "meh" comment on TRT. im thinking ur blood levels were pretty low. figd ud be feeling a lot better and see some improvements. i dont think about mine anymore as much as i did when i started but def believe it to be a life changer!


Yea, i'm slightly disappointed, but then again I couldn't expect much. My test levels were EXTREMELY low (well total wasn't, free was pretty low though). TBH i'm just happy to be on a 'normal' schedule with regards to 'bulking' vs. cutting. I'm looking forward to my cut early next year, bearing in my I won't be 2nd guessing myself on looking too small (because i won't be in bulky clothing and will therefore show more muscle to begin with).

----------


## --->>405<<---

> We'll both get there. I mean, IMO that's more powerlifting numbers, I'd rather have the look and lift less if that's the trade off, but it *would* be nice to feel that strong.  I can't touch 500lbs on squat though. Not even for 1 rep, let alone 5. With that said, how come we never see pics of your wheels??


ive taken one or 2. i suppose im not really concerned with how they look so i dont post pics of them  :Smilie: 

but since u askd  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> ive taken one or 2. i suppose im not really concerned with how they look so i dont post pics of them 
> 
> but since u askd


WTF!!! My legs are at least your size, probably bigger TBH... yet I can't touch a 500lb squat. Just goes to show you that size doesn't always equate to strength, and vice versa (no offense). However, it could also have a lot to do with core and back strength/stability. But damnit, I'd like to hit a 500lb squat!! Ok, now you have me motivated. I'm gonna get there!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> WTF!!! My legs are at least your size, probably bigger TBH... yet I can't touch a 500lb squat. Just goes to show you that size doesn't always equate to strength, and vice versa (no offense). However, it could also have a lot to do with core and back strength/stability. But damnit, I'd like to hit a 500lb squat!! Ok, now you have me motivated. I'm gonna get there!


If it makes u feel any better I can't get over 425 on squat lol but the size=strength is false to, cuz I think y'all's upper body is bigger then mine and I can rep 355x3 on bench...I have a 405 goal too lol closest I've gotten was 375....

----------


## --->>405<<---

> WTF!!! My legs are at least your size, probably bigger TBH... yet I can't touch a 500lb squat. Just goes to show you that size doesn't always equate to strength, and vice versa *(no offense)*. However, it could also have a lot to do with core and back strength/stability. But damnit, I'd like to hit a 500lb squat!! Ok, now you have me motivated. I'm gonna get there!


none taken  :Smilie:  yeh theyre only like 23" circumfrence.. nothing special but they do look ALOT better since i started working em  :Smilie: 

heres a pic of em i liked  :Smilie:  shows vascularity a bit mo better..

----------


## gbrice75

> If it makes u feel any better I can't get over 425 on squat lol but the *size=strength is false* to, cuz I think y'all's upper body is bigger then mine and I can rep 355x3 on bench...I have a 405 goal too lol closest I've gotten was 375....


Definitely bro. You have to look no further than olympic lifters. I've seen a full clean and press of more than 3x bodyweight... INSANE. Something I couldn't even dream of. 

I definitely can't hit 355x3... MAYBE for 1... but i'm not even gonna try right now. Slow and steady... 325 in 2 weeks, then 335, etc. I'll get there!  :Smilie: 

PS - based on your avy, i'm fairly certain you're bigger than me!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> none taken  yeh theyre only like 23" circumfrence.. nothing special but they do look ALOT better since i started working em 
> 
> heres a pic of em i liked  shows vascularity a bit mo better..


Yep, looking good. Vascularity in the legs is sweet. I'll get it back someday... still have it in the calves luckily... but on my fat ass thighs... nada!!! I was never able to get down with the leg shaving thing though. Maybe when they get bigger...

----------


## RaginCajun

glad to see ya checking in bud!

looking forward to see what happens in the next few months

questions: do you feel like you recover faster now that you are on TRT? can you tell that if it helped with your joint problems? do you sleep any better?

----------


## gbrice75

> glad to see ya checking in bud!
> 
> looking forward to see what happens in the next few months


Me too!!! On the road to 225lbs. 15lbs to go, and roughly 3 months to do it. I think I can do it, realistically, without getting *disgustingly* fat! 




> questions: do you feel like you recover faster now that you are on TRT? can you tell that if it helped with your joint problems? do you sleep any better?


Recovery - it's hard to say, but I can tell you that I definitely look forward to getting in the gym more now. Like before, I had days where I just dreaded the idea (don't we all?), now I can't wait to crush it each and every time. I'm not sure if it helped with my joint pain... tbh I think the week off due to power outage was the biggest factor... but it certainly isn't hurting.

Sleep - another tough one for me to answer... i'm not a good subject because I have sleep problems to begin with... I go through bouts of insomnia, sometimes for just 1 night, sometimes for a few in a row up to a week. I can say that the nights I slept well however, I slept VERY well.

----------


## Tron3219

> Definitely bro. You have to look no further than olympic lifters. I've seen a full clean and press of more than 3x bodyweight... INSANE. Something I couldn't even dream of.
> 
> I definitely can't hit 355x3... MAYBE for 1... but i'm not even gonna try right now. Slow and steady... 325 in 2 weeks, then 335, etc. I'll get there! 
> 
> PS - based on your avy, i'm fairly certain you're bigger than me!


Yeah Olympic lifter are an anomaly tho lol

Idk bro, I weighed myself today and I weighed 213, bf...no idea really, somewhere bout 13-15%. I REALLY wanna get a bodpod done. I have a caliper but my wife...not so accurate lol

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Yeah Olympic lifter are an anomaly tho lol
> 
> Idk bro, I weighed myself today and I weighed 213, bf...no idea really, somewhere bout 13-15%. *I REALLY wanna get a bodpod done. I have a caliper but my wife...not so accurate lol*




know what u mean man! the bod pod will humble u right kwik! 

wifes calipers (9 site) 7.8%BF

BOD POD 13.1%bf (my avi)

big diff..

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah Olympic lifter are an anomaly tho lol
> 
> Idk bro, I weighed myself today and I weighed 213, bf...no idea really, somewhere bout 13-15%. I REALLY wanna get a bodpod done. I have a caliper but my wife...not so accurate lol


How tall are you?




> [/B]
> 
> know what u mean man! the bod pod will humble u right kwik! 
> 
> wifes calipers (9 site) 7.8%BF
> 
> BOD POD 13.1%bf (my avi)
> 
> big diff..


Tbh - I think the bod pod is much closer, at least based on your avy. 7% is getting into shredded territory, which I just don't see. Calipers are only as accurate as the person taking the reading. It's why I won't get tested... makes me crazy. I had a trainer in the gym pinch me once (I think she only did a 5 site though) and had me at 11% when I knew I was AT LEAST 15. Meh. At the end of the day, go by what you see in the mirror.

----------


## Tron3219

> How tall are you?
> 
> Tbh - I think the bod pod is much closer, at least based on your avy. 7% is getting into shredded territory, which I just don't see. Calipers are only as accurate as the person taking the reading. It's why I won't get tested... makes me crazy. I had a trainer in the gym pinch me once (I think she only did a 5 site though) and had me at 11% when I knew I was AT LEAST 15. Meh. At the end of the day, go by what you see in the mirror.


I'm 6 foot nothin 

Yeah the gym said I was like 10%. I knew it was no way. U can barely see my abs and there's a good amount if fat on my back. When I was 10%(dunk tank) I could see a good outline of my abs and every muscle on my back. I can see most muscles on my back but get a lil vague towards the bottom lol. When I started cutting bout 3 weeks ago (7 pounds down) the estimated eye said 15%, now I think I'm closer to 13/14%

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ oh i agree completely. one of the reasons i went to bod pod is cuz i knew wifes calipers were way off! in all honesty it doesnt matter as much what the numbers are as it does what the mirror reflects. however, if the bod pod says 6% im sure the mirror is gonna be a marvelous sight!  :Wink:

----------


## Tron3219

> ^^ oh i agree completely. one of the reasons i went to bod pod is cuz i knew wifes calipers were way off! in all honesty it doesnt matter as much what the numbers are as it does what the mirror reflects. however, if the bod pod says 6% im sure the mirror is gonna be a marvelous sight!


If a bodpod ever told me 6% I'd shit my pants lol

I've never had a bodpod done. Generally how much does it cost to get it done?

----------


## --->>405<<---

> If a bodpod ever told me 6% I'd shit my pants lol
> 
> I've never had a bodpod done. Generally how much does it cost to get it done?


apparently it varies a lot. for me $35.00 ive heard some places (california specifically) as much as $200.00

----------


## jasc

> apparently it varies a lot. for me $35.00 ive heard some places (california specifically) as much as $200.00


crazy how much the price varies.. You can get em around here (OH) all day for $25 but I've also seen em locally upwards of $75

----------


## gbrice75

Not worth getting it done for me atm... even for $25 bucks. My number doesn't matter. The reading will simply say "STOP EATING!!!"

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout: Cardio/conditioning 

All performed fasted:

5 minute light walk

15 mins moderate intensity elliptical (hands free, more like a jog)

Circuit (repeated 5 times):

60 seconds - Kettlebell swings
60 seconds - Plank
30 - box jumps
20 - decline sit ups

Drenched!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today's workout: Cardio/conditioning 
> 
> All performed fasted:
> 
> 5 minute light walk
> 
> 15 mins moderate intensity elliptical (hands free, more like a jog)
> 
> Circuit (repeated 5 times):
> ...


i love doing these type of workouts!

nark had posted up some workouts, and i incorporate them in at times.

----------


## gbrice75

> i love doing these type of workouts!
> 
> nark had posted up some workouts, and i incorporate them in at times.


Funny you mention Nark. He *might* have had something to do with this workout!! No worries though. I don't share his work as I know he wouldn't appreciate it. I modify just about everything (slightly) before posting here.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## gearbox

Thanks for update on your work out gb. Little cross fit to shred the fat  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Thanks for update on your work out gb. Little cross fit to shred the fat


Thanks bud. I wish it was to shred the fat. Keeping it at bay, at best!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey gb i sent u a pm when u have time  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> hey gb i sent u a pm when u have time


You have a PM sir!  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

Hey GB, any closer to your goal of 315lbs?  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB, any closer to your goal of 315lbs?


On bench press? Man, I blew it away a couple weeks ago. 315x3, no lift off or spot, full ROM, no bouncing, etc. Going for 325x2 on my deload week (another 1.5 weeks away).

----------


## MickeyKnox

> On bench press? Man, I blew it away a couple weeks ago. 315x3, no lift off or spot, full ROM, no bouncing, etc. Going for 325x2 on my deload week (another 1.5 weeks away).


No shyt?? I've been following along and didn't see that.  :Frown: 

Congrats bro, and good job too!

----------


## gbrice75

> No shyt?? I've been following along and didn't see that. 
> 
> Congrats bro, and good job too!


No worries, thanks Mick!  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB! (implied asshole checking in)  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB! (implied asshole checking in)


lol, hey buddy!  :Welcome:

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Laying Leg Curls*
Moderate 2x12: 70lbs x 12, 70lbs x 12
Heavy 1x12: 130lbs x 12

*Barbell Squat*
Warmup - 135lbs x 10
3 working sets: 295lbs x 10, 275lbs x 10, 275lbs x 10

*Seated Calf Raise*
2 x 20

*Barbell Bench Press*
Warmup 2x12: 135lbs x 12, 135lbs x 12
Moderate 1x10: 185lbs x 10
Working set 1x8: 285lbs x 6

NOTE: Didn't hit my target on this one. Got a little overzealous I guess. Didn't help that my left shoulder was bothering me. Definitely didn't feel 100%. That said, I'll drop to 275lbs next week and try to hit 8 reps. 

*Incline DB Fly*
Moderate 2x12: 30lbs x 12, 30lbs x 12

NOTE: REALLY focused on form and the stretch on this one, hence the lighter weight. I find that with fly's and heavier weight, my form suffers and I really can't control the DB's very well. This is one of those exercises where weight isn't important, or is at least secondary, IMO.

*Lat Pulldown* (narrow-medium grip, supinated)
2x10 - 170lbs x 10, 170lbs x 10

Note: Went a bit lighter here as well to focus on stretch and contraction. Once in a while I reduce weight by 20-30lbs on various exercises to keep myself honest with regards to form.

*One Arm DB Rows*
2x8 - 100lbs x 8, 100lbs x 8 

*Seated Arnold Press*
Moderate - 2x10: 60lbs x 10, 60lbs x 10

*One Arm Preacher Curl*
Moderate 2x10: 35lbs x 10, 35lbs x 10

*Close Grip Push Ups*
Bodyweight x failure - 31 reps
45lbs (plate on back) x 12

----------


## gbrice75

Just posting up some pics (from last fall) for inspiration guys. I'm out of shape atm and need to keep my eye on the prize.

----------


## RaginCajun

love these old pics!

love it!

and yes, motivation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

^^ after my cut next spring, I will hopefully be bigger than this, and leaner. Naturally. That's the goal. Baby steps though. Gotta reach this level (not that it's anything great) again first, then blast beyond. (no not blast like you guys are thinking... bahaha)

----------


## auswest

Nice pics mate, looking good

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks brother!

----------


## digsy1983

like your little notes on ya workouts! 

have you started to target your outer chest yet?

----------


## baseline_9

> ^^ after my cut next spring, I will hopefully be bigger than this, and leaner. Naturally. That's the goal. Baby steps though. Gotta reach this level (not that it's anything great) again first, then blast beyond. (no not blast like you guys are thinking... bahaha)


Blast!!! Blast!!! Blast!!!

Roids, roids, roids....


That's what Marcus told me to do to get big  :Wink:

----------


## LiL P

> lol, I doubt that, but thanks for your support brother! My body is just weird, the way I store fat. I am leaner than some guys but look fatter just because of where I store it... SO condensed to my midsection (including hips and ass, like a woman), it's ridiculous! Arms, shoulders, face, legs, etc. all still relatively lean.


I store in same places hips ass and midsection i HATE the fact that i have wide hips !

----------


## gbrice75

> like your little notes on ya workouts! 
> 
> have you started to target your outer chest yet?


Yep. Really controlled, slow incline fly's using 30 to 35lb dumbbells, focusing on the stretch. 




> Blast!!! Blast!!! Blast!!!
> 
> Roids, roids, roids....
> 
> 
> That's what Marcus told me to do to get big


 :LOL:  Well, that'll definitely work... but not in the cards for me right now.




> I store in same places hips ass and midsection i HATE the fact that i have wide hips !


Dude... I was meant to bear children, lol!

----------


## gbrice75

Haven't updated again in a while... what's new!?? :smack:

Just finishing up a deload week after 6 weeks of HST training. Monday i'll be embarking on a 6 week GVT protocol. Gonna be sick!! Stay tuned.

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Haven't updated again in a while... what's new!?? :smack:
> 
> Just finishing up a deload week after 6 weeks of *HST training*. Monday i'll be embarking on a 6 week *GVT protocol*. Gonna be sick!! Stay tuned.


u guys and ur fancy workout routines!  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

GB and his GVT! Rather you than me mate!

----------


## gbrice75

> u guys and ur fancy workout routines!


 :LOL: 




> GB and his GVT! Rather you than me mate!


lol, to each his own. I always wind up going back to high volume. Seems to work best for me!

----------


## Back In Black

> lol, to each his own. I always wind up going back to high volume. Seems to work best for me!


I know mate. I'm gonna try it again one day. Soon as I get back into it next year.

What's your current stats dude?

----------


## --->>405<<---

10 x 10 doesnt sound too bad. i would not have time to do more than one body part each day though..

----------


## RaginCajun

> 10 x 10 doesnt sound too bad. i would not have time to do more than one body part each day though..


i remember doing this in high school

----------


## gbrice75

> I know mate. I'm gonna try it again one day. Soon as I get back into it next year.
> 
> What's your current stats dude?


Height - fat
Weight - fat
BF% - fat

lol

Fluctuating between 211-215, still holding at an estimated 16-18%. My body distributes fat in such an odd fashion, I have a REALLY hard time guessing my BF% and should just get pinched. It's weird, because i'm still wearing the same 33 inch waist pants I wore last summer at 190-ish, but the weight is clearly not all LBM, not even close. Idk, we'll see. I have a very tangible goal when I cut next time around - 31 inch waist... hopefully smaller... but 31 will be my smallest ever since being a kid. 




> 10 x 10 doesnt sound too bad. i would not have time to do more than one body part each day though..


I'm actually doing something a little different. 2 weeks at 10x8, 2 weeks at 10x6, and 2 weeks at 10x4. Progressive loading with high volume. 

I'll pretty much be doing a single exercise for each bodypart though - like Monday, i'll be hitting incline bench press, pull ups, and throwing in decline fly's. Not too bad.

----------


## --->>405<<---

32" waist is as small as i have gotten! rite now im 32 7/8"

----------


## gbrice75

> 32" waist is as small as i have gotten! rite now im 32 7/8"


With that in mind, I may never hit 31" - my hips may just be too wide, structurally. I was made to bear children, just lack the damn uterus!

----------


## gbrice75

PS - at my heaviest, I was in an honest 40", and even had a pair or two of 42's! How about you?

----------


## --->>405<<---

LOL.. when i started my cut last october the tape measurement (which is now 33") was 42" .. i wore 38" jeans that i had to use my wifes ponytail holders to run thru the button hole and around the button to hold it together cuz they were too tight to button! LOL

and i did have a pair of 40's that i remember telling my wife i couldnt believe i was having to buy!

now i wear buckle 33's (YAY!!!) and i must say i look good in em! my wife even said they "fit me well in the butt" something she always gave me crap about before..

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ it was nice when i went there and the guy told me they had some for guys with my body type "u know small waists and big thighs" !! YES!!  :7up:

----------


## RaginCajun

> PS - at my heaviest, I was in an honest 40", and even had a pair or two of 42's! How about you?





> LOL.. when i started my cut last october the tape measurement (which is now 33") was 42" .. i wore 38" jeans that i had to use my wifes ponytail holders to run thru the button hole and around the button to hold it together cuz they were too tight to button! LOL
> 
> and i did have a pair of 40's that i remember telling my wife i couldnt believe i was having to buy!
> 
> now i wear buckle 33's (YAY!!!) and i must say i look good in em! my wife even said they "fit me well in the butt" something she always gave me crap about before..


i was fatter in high school, was a 36" snug! now i am at a 32". i have the same prob as GB, huge hips and big arse!

----------


## gbrice75

> i was fatter in high school, was a 36" snug! now i am at a 32". i have the same prob as GB, huge hips and big arse!


Yep.  :Frown:  You know you'll never compete when your hips are aligned with your shoulders....

----------


## Back In Black

I like your unofficial stats, much the same as mine at the minute. Reckon either of us will be bold enough to post any pics next year? 405 is beating us hands down I reckon!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> I like your unofficial stats, much the same as mine at the minute. Reckon either of us will be bold enough to post any pics next year? 405 is beating us hands down I reckon!!!!


Next year - yes!!! Right now - no fckin way! My cut starts sometime around mid-February. 12 weeks, possibly 16 depending on how I look/feel after 12. But it's gonna be an all-out fat assault... looking to do a very aggressive cut!

----------


## gbrice75

Switched up routines to start high volume training today. Here's what it looked like:

Warmup: Kettlebell swings - 3x30
Warmup: Face Pulls - 3x20 @ 50lbs (I use the seated row machine and rope attachment)

Stretching

*Incline Bench Press -*  10x8

First 7 sets - 185lbs x 8
Last 3 sets - 175lbs x 8

*Decline Fly* - 10x8

All 10 sets - 25lbs x 8 (very focused on stretch and contraction, slow, deliberate movement)

*Wide Grip Pullups -* 10x8

First 4 sets - bodyweight x 8
5th set - bodyweight x 5

Started using weight assist at this point - 40-50lbs assist

6th set - minus 40lbs x 8
7th set - minus 40lbs x 6
8th set - minus 40lbs x 7 (pulled an extra out lol)
9th set - minus 50lbs x 8
10th set - minus 50lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Front Raise* - 5x10
light weight (no swinging, etc) - 15lbs x 10 for all 5 sets

*Lateral Raise* - 5x10
again, light weight, focused on form and no body movement at all - 15lbs x 10 for all 5 sets

#BEATUP!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB whats going on man!  :Smilie: 

see u started the GVT

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB whats going on man! 
> 
> see u started the GVT


Yessir!! It's a nice change... and I respond best to high volume training IMO, but man, after a couple weeks you really start feeling wore down!! I'm gonna give it hell though.. this is really my last chance to add mass before the cut early next year. Also upped carbs/calories considerably over the next 6-8 weeks. All in!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

sounds good man! will be looking forward to following ur cut! BTW i posted a few progress pics on my thread from the diet i spoke with u about a couple weeks ago. things are going well if u wanna chek it out! thinking outside the box is working! also started injectable L-carnitine yesterday so we will see if this stuff really does help in FAT mobilization.. post#3217

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...1#.ULzFVazedP8

----------


## gbrice75

> sounds good man! will be looking forward to following ur cut! BTW i posted a few progress pics on my thread from the diet i spoke with u about a couple weeks ago. things are going well if u wanna chek it out! thinking outside the box is working! also started injectable L-carnitine yesterday so we will see if this stuff really does help in FAT mobilization.. post#3217
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...1#.ULzFVazedP8


Nice work brother!!!

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Switched up routines to start high volume training today. Here's what it looked like:
> 
> Warmup: Kettlebell swings - 3x30
> Warmup: Face Pulls - 3x20 @ 50lbs (I use the seated row machine and rope attachment)
> 
> Stretching
> 
> *Incline Bench Press -*  10x8
> 
> ...


Youre tearing it up bro! I like it! Keep up the intensity!

----------


## gbrice75

> Youre tearing it up bro! I like it! Keep up the intensity!


Gonna give myself hell over the next 6 weeks!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

So today is my birthday... do I give myself a break?  FCK NO!!! Kicked off the day with early morning high volume leg training:

*Weighted Hyperextensions:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 35lbs x 8

*Zercher Squats:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 135lbs x 8
_Note: Gotta keep this one light weight due to the awkward bar placement and weight distribution, requiring much more core stability vs. traditional squats. Will bump this to 155lbs next week however, and see how many sets I can take it through._

*Barbell Calf Raise:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 185lbs x 8
_Note: Will be bumping weight next week, likely 225lbs. Today I was more focused on strict and slow movement vs. just bouncing up and down_

3 exercises, 2 of them relatively easy - seems like a weak workout, right? No way. Those squats killed me!!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Happy Birthday buddy!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks J!!!

----------


## RaginCajun

Happy Bday GB!

you need a cake!

----------


## gbrice75

> Happy Bday GB!
> 
> you need a cake!


Thanks buddy, you're right!!!

----------


## digsy1983

Happy birthday buddy! 

Good to see your focused more on the workout, it will take ya mind off a midlife crisis  :Wink:  lol

----------


## gbrice75

> Happy birthday buddy! 
> 
> Good to see your focused more on the workout, it will take ya mind off a midlife crisis  lol


lmao, thanks... I think!  :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Happy Bday GB!
> 
> you need a cake!





> Thanks buddy, you're right!!!


happy birthday GB! how old r u?

remember last year when u said i couldnt have birthday cake!?! LOL (if not ill bring it to ur recollection below)  :Wink: 

*ORIGINALLY POSTED BY GB THE DICK LOL.. "You're a grown man, forego the fvcking cake for once! You gonna wear a party hat and blow on those things that roll out too?

lol, i'm being sarcastic and don't mean to sound like a d!ck, but you need tough love right now. You'll live if you don't have cake on your bday, my .02"
*

----------


## gbrice75

> happy birthday GB! how old r u?


37 years young... ugh!!  :Frown: 




> remember last year when u said i couldnt have birthday cake!?! LOL (if not ill bring it to ur recollection below) 
> 
> *ORIGINALLY POSTED BY GB THE DICK LOL.. "You're a grown man, forego the fvcking cake for once! You gonna wear a party hat and blow on those things that roll out too?
> 
> lol, i'm being sarcastic and don't mean to sound like a d!ck, but you need tough love right now. You'll live if you don't have cake on your bday, my .02"
> *


Bahahaha!!! I sound like a complete asshole!!! I should have let you have the cake. I'm more relaxed these days (and my waistline proves that)... I think the issue was you had just started getting serious, and I didn't want that to derail you. Once you get really settled in to a routine, a cheat day/bday thing shouldn't derail, but in the beginning, it's very easy. Was looking out for you... and look at you now. Methinks I did right by you lmao!! But yea - a dick nonetheless.

----------


## Back In Black

37? Young whippersnapper!!! Happy birthday mate, reckon you should have 2 pieces of cake. Or one large one :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> 37 years young... ugh!! 
> 
> *i turned 38 in october so i feel ya!* 
> 
> 
> Bahahaha!!! I sound like a complete asshole!!! I should have let you have the cake. I'm more relaxed these days (and my waistline proves that)... I think the issue was you had just started getting serious, and I didn't want that to derail you. Once you get really settled in to a routine, a cheat day/bday thing shouldn't derail, but in the beginning, it's very easy. Was looking out for you... and look at you now. Methinks I did right by you lmao!! But yea - a dick nonetheless.


LOL.. thought ud like that! id also like to note i did NOT have any cake that year either! because of that post!  :Smilie: 




> 37? Young whippersnapper!!! Happy birthday mate, reckon you should have 2 pieces of cake. Or one large one


how about 2 or 3 large ones??  :Wink:

----------


## Back In Black

> how about 2 or 3 large ones??


If they're large enough that would equal 1 cake! Go for it GB!

----------


## gbrice75

> 37? Young whippersnapper!!! Happy birthday mate, reckon you should have 2 pieces of cake. Or one large one


lol, thanks buddy. How about 2 pieces - mine for this year, and 405's from last year! Bahaha!!




> LOL.. thought ud like that! id also like to note i did NOT have any cake that year either! because of that post! 
> 
> 
> 
> how about 2 or 3 large ones??


lol, sorry again man!! You can DEFINITELY have some cake now. Have some for my bday!  :Smilie:  

PS - so far, I haven't had any cake - and probably won't either. 




> If they're large enough that would equal 1 cake! Go for it GB!


Hmm... all this pressure... ok maybe I can have just 1 (cake) lol!  :Wink:

----------


## mockery

happy birthday mate,

----------


## --->>405<<---

> lol, sorry again man!! You can DEFINITELY have some cake now. Have some for my bday!


LOL.. no worries! was a great year!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> happy birthday mate,


Thx bro!




> LOL.. no worries! was a great year!


Evidently!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

Today: Cardio only. 7am, fasted:

15 mins on treadmill - intervals - 1 minute walking at 4.0 / 30 seconds running at 10.0

15 mins on stepmill - intervals - 1 minute at 6 (intensity) / 1 minute at 12

Tomorrow - time to crush back!!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Warmup:* Kettlebell swings, 3x30
*Face Pulls:* 2x20 (50lbs w/ rope attachment)

*Push Press:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 115lbs x 8

*T-Bar Row:* 10x8
Sets 1-5: Done old school style with Olympic bar in a corner. 90lbs added to bar. So basically 135lbs x 8
Sets 6-10: Done on T-bar machine w/ chest support. 90lbs x 8

*Pendlay Row:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 135lbs x 8

Row row row your.... way to a thick back!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## --->>405<<---

morning there buddy!  :Smilie: 

how u like those kettlebell swings??

----------


## gbrice75

> morning there buddy! 
> 
> how u like those kettlebell swings??


Hey pal, congrats on the new colors, welcome to staff!!  :Big Grin: 

I like em' ok. Usually just do em' as part of a warmup, so I keep it pretty light... roughly 40lbs.

----------


## --->>405<<---

^^ thx man  :Smilie: 

here lately i have been doing 5 mins cardio for warm up and i really like it! a lot better than getting under the weight cold!

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^ thx man 
> 
> here lately i have been doing 5 mins cardio for warm up and i really like it! a lot better than getting under the weight cold!


Definitely. Gotta get that blood flowing, especially when your workout starts at 6am like mine. I'll do 5 mins of anything cadrio intensive... kettlebell swings, step ups, box jumps, etc.

----------


## gbrice75

Weighed in at 215lbs this morning. Not particularly bloated or fat, but far from lean.

Today's Workout:

*Warmup:* Iron Cross Squats - 4x15 (w/ 10lb dumbbells)

*Incline Skull Crushers:* 3x8
Sets 1-3: 75lbs x 8

*Barbell Curls:* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 65lbs x 15

*Dumbbell Kickbacks:* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 15lbs x 15

*Concentration Curls:* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 35lbs x 12

*One Arm Dumbbell French Press:* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 30lbs x 10

*Mason Twists:* 5x10 (w/ medicine ball)

High volume week 1 of 6 behind me! Light at the end of the tunnel!

----------


## gbrice75

Figured i'd post yesterday's diet too, so you can get an idea of how i'm eating currently:

Yesterday (yes, now i'm giving full days):

*Meal 1:*
3 whole eggs, 6 whites
3 slices Canadian bacon
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup blueberries

Workout

*PWO Shake:*
2 scoops protein powder
1/2 cup oats

*Meal 2:*
8oz pork tenderloin
medium sweet potato

*Meal 3:*
Whole chicken roaster
medium sweet potato

*Meal 4:*
12oz Top Sirloin
homemade veggie juice (beets, carrots, apple, lemon, kale, broccoli, celery, spinach)

*Meal 5:*
1 scoop protein powder
1tbsp natty PB
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup plain nonfat Greek yogurt
3/4 cup almond milk
3/4 cup egg whites
(All blended into a shake with ice, stevia, instant coffee, and cacao powder)

----------


## RaginCajun

How is that veggie juice?

I have been thinking about getting one because I have been lacking n the veggie department

----------


## gbrice75

> How is that veggie juice?
> 
> I have been thinking about getting one because I have been lacking n the veggie department


It's great!!! Requires a bit of effort with regards to prep (washing veggies, cutting them into manageable sizes, etc) and cleanup, but it's worth it IMO. I'm forever lacking in the veggie dept. too, so this is a great way for me to get plenty of good stuff. Of course I'd rather eat the veggies whole, but something is better than nothing, and before juicing, I was getting virtually nothing.

----------


## RaginCajun

> It's great!!! Requires a bit of effort with regards to prep (washing veggies, cutting them into manageable sizes, etc) and cleanup, but it's worth it IMO. I'm forever lacking in the veggie dept. too, so this is a great way for me to get plenty of good stuff. Of course I'd rather eat the veggies whole, but something is better than nothing, and before juicing, I was getting virtually nothing.


I am like you, love veggies just don't consume enough.

Recommend any juicer?

----------


## gbrice75

> I am like you, love veggies just don't consume enough.
> 
> Recommend any juicer?


I actually hate em, lol! I love the juicer I just got - check it out here: http://www.brevilleusa.com/beverages...lti-speed.html

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Warmup:* 
Kettlebell swings, 3x30
Face pulls: 3x20 @ 50lbs (seated row machine w/ rope attachment)

*Incline Barbell Press:* 10x8
Sets 1-7: 185lbs x 8
Set 8: 185lbs x 7
Sets 9-10: 175lbs x 8

*Decline Fly/Pec Deck:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 120lbs x 8

*Wide Grip Pullups:* 10x8
Sets 1-4: bodyweight x 8
set 5: bodyweight x 5

switched to weight assist 

Set 6: -40lbs x 8
Sets 7-8: -40lbs x 6
Sets 9-10: -50lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Front Raise:* 5x15
Sets 1-5: 15lbs x 15

*Upright Row:* 5x15 (using a 45lb plate)
Sets 1-5: 45lbs x 15

----------


## gbrice75

On today's menu:

*Meal 1:* (preworkout)
1/2 cup oats
1 scoop protein powder
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk
3/4 cup egg whites
1/4 cup nonfat plain greek yogurt
1tbsp natty PB

Blended w/ ice, instant coffee, cacao powder and sweetener (stevia/splenda)

WORKOUT

*PWO Shake:*
1/2 cup oats
1/5 scoops protein powder

*Meal 2:* 
8oz pork chop
1/2 large sweet potato

*Meal 3:* 
7oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1/2 cup quinoa

*Meal 4:*  
3 whole eggs
1/2 cup whites
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
1 'light' English Muffin

Homemade Juice: Beets, carrots, celery, broccoli, kale, apple, lemon, spinach

*Meal 5:*
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1 scoop protein powder
1tbsp natty PB

----------


## RaginCajun

how is all this coming along?

making any gains?

is your HRT helping your body?

----------


## gbrice75

> how is all this coming along?
> 
> making any gains?
> 
> is your HRT helping your body?


It's hard to tell right now man... my diet isn't good so it's tough to say what's what. The truth will come out in the spring when I start my cut. We'll see how much actual muscle I've put on, and how much fat was really there. I'll be very happy if I can cut to 10% and stay over 190lbs.

----------


## Tron3219

> I am like you, love veggies just don't consume enough.
> 
> Recommend any juicer?


I saw something at my supplement shop, hasn't looked into it a whole lot, so it may be a bust, but it's worth looking into, it's called cytogreen I think. It's a vegetable supplement

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

> I saw something at my supplement shop, hasn't looked into it a whole lot, so it may be a bust, but it's worth looking into, it's called cytogreen I think. It's a vegetable supplement
> 
> -TroN


lol, he was asking about the juicing machine. 

But while we're on the topic of 'green powders', I've used and like Macro Greens from Macrolife Naturals. Their other product is great as well - Miracle Reds. Great stuff, but pretty costly.

----------


## Tron3219

> lol, he was asking about the juicing machine.
> 
> But while we're on the topic of 'green powders', I've used and like Macro Greens from Macrolife Naturals. Their other product is great as well - Miracle Reds. Great stuff, but pretty costly.


Yeah I know, he was saying he wanted to make veggie juice cuz he was lacking in the veggie department. Just putting a possible alternative out there for him, he may have known about them as u do, but in case he didn't and didn't wanna go through the hassle of juicing veggies. I really need to eat more veggies myself, but there are very few I can tolerate lol

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

> Yeah I know, he was saying he wanted to make veggie juice cuz he was lacking in the veggie department. Just putting a possible alternative out there for him, he may have known about them as u do, but in case he didn't and didn't wanna go through the hassle of juicing veggies. I really need to eat more veggies myself, but there are very few I can tolerate lol
> 
> -TroN


Yea man, i'm not a veggie person... AT ALL. Green powders and/or juicing are both Godsend's for me.

----------


## Tron3219

> Yea man, i'm not a veggie person... AT ALL. Green powders and/or juicing are both Godsend's for me.


Yeah I should prolly do one or the other, but in all my 27 years lol, I've eaten very minimal veggies and everything is in line, I think anyway lol. I think I'm just meant to b carnivorous, not omnivorous lol however since starting this IF diet I have been a lot less frequent on the BM's. thinking bout just dropping some fibersure in my shakes instead lol

-TroN

----------


## Tron3219

TMI? Haha

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

lol nah, it's cool.  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

Been lookin at ur diet, looks tasty! I'm jealous lol my diet is so plain an bland, all I gotta say is thank god for tapatio hot sauce lol

How long u gonna bulk for?

-TroN

----------


## Far from massive

Hey I know I am 6 days late but I just read the thread. Happy Bday belated!

----------


## gbrice75

> Been lookin at ur diet, looks tasty! I'm jealous lol my diet is so plain an bland, all I gotta say is thank god for tapatio hot sauce lol
> 
> How long u gonna bulk for?
> 
> -TroN


lol, well if it's any consolation to you, you wouldn't be jealous of my tits or back fat, lol! 

I'll keep this up for another 6-8 weeks, then I'll be starting a very aggressive 12-16 week cut. 




> Hey I know I am 6 days late but I just read the thread. Happy Bday belated!


Better late than never. Thanks brother!  :Smilie:

----------


## Tron3219

> lol, well if it's any consolation to you, you wouldn't be jealous of my tits or back fat, lol!
> 
> I'll keep this up for another 6-8 weeks, then I'll be starting a very aggressive 12-16 week cut.


Haha at this point I'm considering being fat and happy instead 

Been about 8 weeks in and it's starting to get to me lol

I'm going to Italy in a couple weeks, I'm sure I'm gonna gain everything I lost back and I'll b starting over again in January haha

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

> Haha at this point I'm considering being fat and happy instead 
> 
> Been about 8 weeks in and it's starting to get to me lol
> 
> I'm going to Italy in a couple weeks, I'm sure I'm gonna gain everything I lost back and I'll b starting over again in January haha
> 
> -TroN


Lmao. If it's starting to bug you that much, why not just give yourself 1/2 a cheat day? Just enough to get it out of your system? I'm all for that when cutting becomes miserable. Beats giving up and/or binge eating. Not that you would do either... but i'm thinking of my own (lack of) will power here lol

----------


## Tron3219

> Lmao. If it's starting to bug you that much, why not just give yourself 1/2 a cheat day? Just enough to get it out of your system? I'm all for that when cutting becomes miserable. Beats giving up and/or binge eating. Not that you would do either... but i'm thinking of my own (lack of) will power here lol


Haha cuz that 1/2 cheat day will turn into a 5000 calorie binge meal with pork ribs and fried chicken and French fries and popcorn shrimp and finished with warm chocolate fudge brownies with caramel sauce and vanilla ice cream...mmmmm yeah that really happened hahahahha felt guilty for two days. Ate no carbs following, pretty much all I ate was chicken and lean beef for two days and like an hour of cardio each day hahaha 

IM SOOOOOO WEEEEEEEEEAK!!!!! Haha

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

Lmao... you sound like me... it's gotta be ALL or nothing. My cuts have to be SUPER strict. If I give myself a little, i'm done. Like a damn dope fiend lmao

----------


## Tron3219

Haha I feel ya, we are creatures of excess. It's always balls deep! Can never be just the tip lol 

I've always been one to take that inch and try and stretch it a mile...

So glad u can relate lol

-TroN

----------


## gbrice75

> Haha I feel ya, we are creatures of excess. It's always balls deep! Can never be just the tip lol 
> 
> I've always been one to take that inch and try and stretch it a mile...
> 
> So glad u can relate lol
> 
> -TroN


lol, no doubt!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Weighted Hyperextensions:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 35lbs x 8

*Zercher Squat:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 155lbs x 8

*Barbell Calf Raise:* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 225lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Shrugs:* 10x15
Sets 1-10: 50lb dumbbells. Alternated every other set with a 45 degree bend to try and hit the 'back' of the traps moreso than the top/peaks.

----------


## RaginCajun

what the hell is a Zercher Squat?

----------


## gbrice75

> what the hell is a Zercher Squat?


Similar to a front squat... kind of. The link below is a pretty good example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2OKweR-N-g

----------


## gbrice75

^^ now if I could handle that kind of weight without destroying my arms, i'd be happy!!

----------


## RaginCajun

> ^^ now if I could handle that kind of weight without destroying my arms, i'd be happy!!


Now shit, that dude is a beast!

Not much different from a front squat, just looks like the weight is lower. 

May have to try it

----------


## gbrice75

> Now shit, that dude is a beast!
> 
> Not much different from a front squat, just looks like the weight is lower. 
> 
> May have to try it


He's not that big, but obviously pretty damn strong!

Yep - the lower weight completely changes the center of gravity... you'll find you'll have to use a lot more core stability vs. front squatting. The low position of the weight will make you want to lean forward. You'll have to use a lot of core and lower back strength to try and stay upright.

----------


## RaginCajun

> He's not that big, but obviously pretty damn strong!
> 
> Yep - the lower weight completely changes the center of gravity... you'll find you'll have to use a lot more core stability vs. front squatting. The low position of the weight will make you want to lean forward. You'll have to use a lot of core and lower back strength to try and stay upright.


i actually need more core/back strength, will try it tonite!

----------


## gbrice75

> i actually need more core/back strength, will try it tonite!


I'd suggest starting really like to get a feel for the movement... go with quarters on each side... it's quite stressful where the bar sits on your arms too, making it difficult (IMO) to go heavy. Maybe i'm just a pvssy lol.

----------


## RaginCajun

> I'd suggest starting really like to get a feel for the movement... go with quarters on each side... it's quite stressful where the bar sits on your arms too, making it difficult (IMO) to go heavy. Maybe i'm just a pvssy lol.


hahaha, will do!

----------


## gbrice75

like = light. You probably knew that.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> like = light. You probably knew that.


Yes sir and I kept it light!

I did 3 sets of 8 with the weight above, def not comfy on the arms as you mentioned. Then I did one of narks challenge workouts and ran myself down in only 15 minutes!

----------


## joebailey1271

That squat looks like a knee killer

----------


## gbrice75

> Yes sir and I kept it light!
> 
> I did 3 sets of 8 with the weight above, def not comfy on the arms as you mentioned. Then I did one of narks challenge workouts and ran myself down in only 15 minutes!


Good deal! Yea, Nark's challenge workouts would kill just about anybody!  :LOL: 




> That squat looks like a knee killer


It's not that bad honestly. You really have to focus on staying on your heels and stop yourself from 'wanting' to lean forward.

----------


## gbrice75

Cardio only day:

All done fasted:

15 mins on the treadmill - intervals of walking at 4.0 and running at 10.0 - 1 minute walking, 30 secs running.

15 mins on the stepmill - intervals, 1 minute each at 50% intensity and 100% intensity

15 mins 'cool down' on stationary bike. 

*Post-cardio shake*
2 scoops protein powder
1/4 cup oats

*Meal 1:* 
1 large can tuna (tonno) in olive oil
large bowl field greens tossed w/ balsamic

*Meal 2:*
12oz chicken breast w/ andouillie sausage and pepper jack cheese, peppers and onions

*Meal 3:* 
8oz 95/5 lean ground beef cooked w/ onions and seasoning.
1/2 cup cooked quinoa

*Meal 4:*
3 whole eggs
1/2 cup whites
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
premixed protein shake (30g)

Tomorrow's goal: Crush back and delts!!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's Workout:

*Warmup:*
Kettlebell Swings - 3x30
Face Pulls - 3x20 (50lbs, seated row machine w/ rope attachment)

*Push Press -* 10x8
Sets 1-7: 125lbs x 8
Sets 8-10: 115lbs x 8

*T-Bar Row (platform) -* 10x8
Sets 1-5: (close grip) - 115lbs x 8
Sets 6-10: (wide grip) - 100lbs x 8

*Pendlay Row -* 10x8
Sets 1-10: 145lbs x 8

Today's Diet:

*Meal 1:* (preworkout)
1/2 scoop ON Casein
1/2 scoop ON Whey
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1/4 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
3/4 cup almond milk
3/4 cup egg whites
1tbsp natty PB

Blended w/ ice, cacao powder, stevia, instant coffee, and creatine

*PWO Shake:* 
3/4 scoop ON Casein
3/4 scoop ON Pro Complex
1/2 cup oats
1tsp creatine

*Meal 2:*
6oz tilapia
4oz pork loin
1 large apple (because I had a bunch left over)

*Meal 3:*
10oz grilled chicken breast topped with andouille chicken sausage, pepper jack cheese, peppers and onions

*Meal 4:* 
3 whole eggs
6 whites
3 slices lean Canadian bacon
1 light English Muffin

*Meal 5:*
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
3/4 scoop protein powder
1tbsp natty PB

----------


## gbrice75

Today's Workout:

*Warmup:*
Iron Cross Squats: 4x15 (10lb dumbbells in hand)

*Incline Skull Crushers -* 3x8
Sets 1-3: 80lbs x 8

*Barbell Curls -* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 65lbs x 15

*Dumbbell Kickback's -* 3x15
Set 1: 20lbs x 15
Sets 2-3: 15lbs x 15

*Concentration Curls -* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 35lbs x 12

*One Arm Dumbbell French Press -* 3x10
Set 1: 35lbs x 10
Sets 2-3: 30lbs x 10

*Mason Twists -* 5x10 each side (holding medicine ball)

----------


## gbrice75

People have been asking me for pics for quite a while. I'm way too fat and embarrassed to take shirtless, high resolution pics, lol - but for now, a couple of pics I took this morning. 214lbs, roughly 16% bodyfat.

----------


## Back In Black

Good lad, your head is almost starting to look too small so you must be getting bigger!

Well done for putting up! When does the cut start?

----------


## gbrice75

> Good lad, your head is almost starting to look too small so you must be getting bigger!
> 
> Well done for putting up! When does the cut start?


 :LOL:  

Thanks buddy. I've always been told my head is on the 'small-ish' side. That would explain my lack of brains I suppose!  :Wink: 

Cut will start at some point in February... mid to late most likely. I'll start planning the details out right after the new year.

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

Lowered volume (slightly) in the way of fewer reps per set, so intensity increases. 

*Warmup:* 
Lateral Raise - 3x20 (15lb dumbbells)
Face Pulls - 3x20 (50lbs, using high pulley)

*Pec Width Flat Barbell Bench Press:* 10x6
Sets 1-4: 235lbs x 6
Set 5: 235lbs x 5
Set 6: 225lbs x 6
Set 7-10: 215lbs x 6

*Incline Dumbbell Fly:* 10x6
Sets 1-10: 35lbs x 6 (focused on stretch and contraction, mind-muscle connection, trying to forget that my hands were holding the dumbbells and really 'pulling' using my chest

*Weighted Parallel Bar Dips:* 10x6
Sets 1-10: 25lbs x 6

----------


## bowldawg

I have a really hard time feeling my chest work with dumbbell fly's. How did that work for you?

----------


## gbrice75

> I have a really hard time feeling my chest work with dumbbell fly's. How did that work for you?


I agree, they're a tough exercise to 'feel'. I use them as a supplementary exercise obviously, not a mass builder. You may be going too heavy to focus on good form, or too light to 'feel' it. I try to keep it relatively light, but nothing that I can just throw up in the air for endless reps. Like I said above, I really focus on the stretch and contraction. I do this exercise pretty slow and very controlled, making sure I don't clang the dumbbells together at the top, etc... pausing to squeeze my chest. I have been able to feel it much better this way.

----------


## digsy1983

looking BIG buddy! was expeciting more BF% tho,  :Wink:  nowhere as bad as you make out!! look alot bigger now than ya did avi. a good cut should yield an impressive frame!

----------


## gbrice75

> looking BIG buddy! was expeciting more BF% tho,  nowhere as bad as you make out!! look alot bigger now than ya did avi. a good cut should yield an impressive frame!


Thanks bro!! Because of the way my body stores fat, it's very hard for me to estimate. I may be less, or more. If you measured my lower and upper third, i'm probably around 13%. Throw my midsection in, and that easily bumps me a few points. My lower back is sickening.  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

Today's Workout:

Absolutely disgusting!!! High volume legs is never a fun time. 

*Warmup:* 5 mins brisk ride on stationary bike

*Deadlifts:* 10x6
Sets 1-10: 275lbs x 6

*Barbell Squats:* 10x6
Sets 1-10: 245lbs x 6

*Single Leg Calf Press:* 10x8 (on leg press)
Sets 1-10: 140lbs x 8 (each leg)

----------


## RaginCajun

> Today's Workout:
> 
> Absolutely disgusting!!! High volume legs is never a fun time.
> 
> Warmup: 5 mins brisk ride on stationary bike
> 
> Deadlifts: 10x6
> Sets 1-10: 275lbs x 6
> 
> ...


My legs hurt as I read this!

How is your recovery from a workout like this now that are on HRT? Is there a difference from this year to last year?

----------


## gbrice75

> My legs hurt as I read this!
> 
> How is your recovery from a workout like this now that are on HRT? Is there a difference from this year to last year?


lol... imagine how much mine are hurting!! The scary part is next week I have this same workout again... and since I was able to complete all 10 sets on every exercise without reducing weight, all exercises increase next week. It's gonna be a brutal shit show. 

I ran this workout routine around this time last year, but honestly I can't remember how recovery went. I can tell you that i'm training harder now for sure, and recovery time seems to be 2-3 days which is decent IMO.

----------


## RaginCajun

> lol... imagine how much mine are hurting!! The scary part is next week I have this same workout again... and since I was able to complete all 10 sets on every exercise without reducing weight, all exercises increase next week. It's gonna be a brutal shit show. 
> 
> I ran this workout routine around this time last year, but honestly I can't remember how recovery went. I can tell you that i'm training harder now for sure, and recovery time seems to be 2-3 days which is decent IMO.


time to bump up the weight!

----------


## gbrice75

> time to bump up the weight!


Started to feel sick yesterday, flu-ish, but luckily today it wasn't as bad. Also lucky was the fact today's workout is very light, because I still don't feel 100%:

*Warmup:* Iron Cross Squats, 4x15 (holding 10lb dumbbells)

*Tricep Pressdown:* 2x12
Sets 1-2: 150lbs x 12

*Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:* 2x12
Set 1: 40lbs x 12
Set 2: 35lbs x 12

*Bench Dips:* 3x10 (using platform of weight assist pull up machine)
Sets 1-3: 180lbs x 10

*Cable Curls:* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 120lbs x 10

It wasn't planned, but I proceeded to add in some shoulder/tie-in work:

*Guillotine Press:* 4x12 (smith machine, bench inclined to roughly 75 degrees)
Sets 1-4: 135lbs x 12 Point of this exercise is to REALLY focus on the stretch, and I do not lock out at the top, actually only go up about 2/3rds of the way, keeping tension on the front delts and chest/delt tie-in's at all times.

*Dumbbell Front Raise:* 5x10
Sets 1-5: 20lbs x 10

*Upright Row:* 4x15 (holding 45lb plate)
Sets 1-4: 45lbs x 15

----------


## Zodiac82

> Today's Workout:
> 
> Absolutely disgusting!!! High volume legs is never a fun time.
> 
> Warmup: 5 mins brisk ride on stationary bike
> 
> Deadlifts: 10x6
> Sets 1-10: 275lbs x 6
> 
> ...


sounds brutal....oddly enough I used to DREAD leg day as must ppl I would imagine but the last three times I've trained my legs I loved it and actually lookin forward to my next one :callmecrazy:

----------


## HeadAndArm

Do you just request a blood test to see if you have low T levels?

----------


## gearbox

Yes you can request. But make sure its a full panel test. Just say your curious where your levels are?

----------


## gbrice75

> sounds brutal....oddly enough I used to DREAD leg day as must ppl I would imagine but the last three times I've trained my legs I loved it and actually lookin forward to my next one :callmecrazy:


I go back and forth. I often dread leg day, but there are times where I DO look forward to it, just because I know i'm going to get one helluva workout and there's no 'taking it easy'.

----------


## gbrice75

Sorry I haven't updated lately, been on vacation (from work, not the gym) and taking it easy. I have continued to train all throughout however, just haven't been on the board. 2 weeks of high volume training left... and thank God because i'm starting to get burned out from it! Today's workout:

*Warmup:* 5 mins brisk walk

*Deadlift:* 10x4
Sets 1-10: 315lbs x 4

*Front Squat:* 10x4
Sets 1-10: 185lbs x 4

*Barbell Calf Raise:* 4x20
Sets 1-2: 225lbs x 20
Sets 3-4: 205lbs x 20

Diet has been close to terrible over the past 2 weeks... despite that I haven't really gained more than a pound so I guess that's a good thing. Getting back on track today however. Also, the countdown to my cut begins! T minus 45 days, give or take!

----------


## --->>405<<---

happy new year GB!  :Smilie: 

10 sets 315lbs deads sounds tiring!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> happy new year GB! 
> 
> 10 sets 315lbs deads sounds tiring!


Same to you man!

Definitely was tiring. Then try following that with 10 sets of front squat... omg disgusting!

----------


## Zodiac82

> happy new year GB! 
> 
> 10 sets 315lbs deads sounds tiring!


GB do u use gvt on must of ur workouts or just bigger muscle groups

----------


## gbrice75

> GB do u use gvt on must of ur workouts or just bigger muscle groups


I don't always use GVT, but when I do (like right now), it's generally all muscle groups with the exception of arms, calves and abs.

----------


## RaginCajun

merry new year!

tell me about the dieting, i gained about 5-7lbs over the xmas break!

are you still consulting with nark from time to time or just going with your own program?

----------


## Zodiac82

> I don't always use GVT, but when I do (like right now), it's generally all muscle groups with the exception of arms, calves and abs.


is it more of just when u feel like doing it or u do it for about 2 months and switch it up

----------


## Zodiac82

reason asking is I used to do it about 12 years ago and got pass a lot of plateaus with it but it was just exhausting(mentally)

----------


## gbrice75

> merry new year!
> 
> tell me about the dieting, i gained about 5-7lbs over the xmas break!
> 
> are you still consulting with nark from time to time or just going with your own program?


I haven't consulted with him in over a year (still keep in touch however) for my training, but I do still implement a lot of what he mentored me in. I'm running my own program but it definitely has some Nark 'flavor' to it!  :Wink: 




> is it more of just when u feel like doing it or u do it for about 2 months and switch it up


No, I definitely do it purposely, planned as part of my routine. I do switch it up though, typically after 6 weeks. Anything beyond that is too taxing on the CNS if nothing else, IMO.




> reason asking is I used to do it about 12 years ago and got pass a lot of plateaus with it but it was just exhausting(mentally)


Yes, it's very exhausting. Great to push past plateaus, but not something that should be constantly run IMO.

----------


## Zodiac82

^^^^noted....think its time to bring back some GVT(next week though) : )

----------


## gbrice75

> ^^^^noted....think its time to bring back some GVT(next week though) : )


Heh... good luck, keep us posted!  :Wink:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Heh... good luck, keep us posted!


will do

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Warmup:* 
Bent Over Lateral Raises: 3x20 (15lb dumbbells)

Face Pulls: 3x20 (using high pulley, standing, 50lbs)

*Push Press:* 10x4
Sets 1-5: 155lbs x 4
Sets 6-9: 135lbs x 4
Set 10: 135lbs x 10 - just because I was feeling it.  :Smilie: 

*One Arm Dumbbell Row:* 10x4 (each arm)
Sets 1-10: 90lbs x 4

*Yates Row:* 10x4 (old school style, barbell in the corner, v-handle attachment)
Sets 1-10: 135lbs (plus the partial weight of the bar, whatever that may be) x 4

Followed up with some various light shoulder isolation exercises.

----------


## RaginCajun

nice workout!

i haven't done those types of rows in ages. didn't know it was called that. i would do that whenever the T-Bar row was being used.

----------


## gbrice75

> nice workout!
> 
> i haven't done those types of rows in ages. didn't know it was called that. i would do that whenever the T-Bar row was being used.


Don't get confused - that's not what a Yates row is. The exercise I did is actually called a T-bar row. What makes it a 'Yates' row is the form; i.e. standing at a roughly 45 degree angle instead of parallel to the floor. This can be implemented with any style row... T-bar, regular barbell rows, supinated grip, etc.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Don't get confused - that's not what a Yates row is. The exercise I did is actually called a T-bar row. What makes it a 'Yates' row is the form; i.e. standing at a roughly 45 degree angle instead of parallel to the floor. This can be implemented with any style row... T-bar, regular barbell rows, supinated grip, etc.


gotcha, yup, i was confused!

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

*Skull Crushers:* 5x8
Sets 1-3: 95lbs x 8
Sets 4-5: 85lbs x 8

*Barbell 21's:* 5x... duh... 21!
Sets 1-5: 50lbs x 21

*Barbell Shrugs:* 5x15
Sets 1-5: 225lbs x 15

*One Arm Tricep Extensions:* 5x12 (pulley w/ handle, supinated grip)
Sets 1-5: 55lbs x 12

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls:* 3x10
Sets 1-3: 30lbs x 10

----------


## RaginCajun

thats the way to get after it!

how has the diet been?

i know you are ready for that cut!

feeling stronger?

----------


## gbrice75

> thats the way to get after it!
> 
> how has the diet been?
> 
> i know you are ready for that cut!
> 
> feeling stronger?


Thx bro! The diet has been very subpar... I've basically let it turn into a dirty bulk... completely my fault. Yes, I'M SO ready to cut - but I can't be premature with it. I have about 6 more weeks to go before I shake things up drastically. Might as well enjoy it and hopefully put on a bit more mass in the meantime. I did say months ago that I would not stop until either mid-February, or hitting 225lbs - whichever came first. This morning I was 217lbs.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thx bro! The diet has been very subpar... I've basically let it turn into a dirty bulk... completely my fault. Yes, I'M SO ready to cut - but I can't be premature with it. I have about 6 more weeks to go before I shake things up drastically. Might as well enjoy it and hopefully put on a bit more mass in the meantime. I did say months ago that I would not stop until either mid-February, or hitting 225lbs - whichever came first. This morning I was 217lbs.


i understand the diet! i went crazy over christmas!

on the other hand, i am down 30 lbs from 2 years ago thanks to you and all the others!

might even get to see my abs this year!

----------


## gbrice75

> i understand the diet! i went crazy over christmas!
> 
> on the other hand, i am down 30 lbs from 2 years ago thanks to you and all the others!
> 
> might even get to see my abs this year!


Wow, nice bro! What would you say BF% is at currently? I guess I could always check your log... asshole that I am lol!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Wow, nice bro! What would you say BF% is at currently? I guess I could always check your log... asshole that I am lol!


i am about at 17-18%

lightest i have ever been

if i can get down to 12%, test here i come!

----------


## gbrice75

> i am about at 17-18%
> 
> lightest i have ever been
> 
> if i can get down to 12%, test here i come!


We're similar BF right now. Sounds like we'll be cutting together... just like the old days!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> We're similar BF right now. Sounds like we'll be cutting together... just like the old days!


yup!

but this time, i will try to concentrate harder on diet!!!!!!!

----------


## gbrice75

> yup!
> 
> but this time, i will try to concentrate harder on diet!!!!!!!


You and me both!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thx bro! The diet has been very subpar... I've basically let it turn into a dirty bulk... .


lol that was my exact reasoning over the holidays....time to hit it hard come Mon....only a few more days left in my dirty bulk : (

----------


## gbrice75

> lol that was my exact reasoning over the holidays....time to hit it hard come Mon....only a few more days left in my dirty bulk : (


Better enjoy it while you can!

----------


## bikeral

Hey GB, nice to see you are logging regularly and bulking! I'll have to go through and read it. Interested in this GVT. I'll read up on it.

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey GB, nice to see you are logging regularly and bulking! I'll have to go through and read it. Interested in this GVT. I'll read up on it.


Hi Biker, nice to see you around! I didn't mean to bulk per se - I just kind of 'let' it happen, lol. GVT is really nothing more than high volume training, 10x10 and the like although i'm doing something a bit different.

----------


## Zodiac82

maybe a dumb question but I started back gvt today and found myself losin track of how many sets I was on or had left....is there a trick or somethin u do to keep track

----------


## gbrice75

> maybe a dumb question but I started back gvt today and found myself losin track of how many sets I was on or had left....is there a trick or somethin u do to keep track


No trick at all, I just log every workout, every set, every rep. Easy enough.

----------


## Zodiac82

> No trick at all, I just log every workout, every set, every rep. Easy enough.


thats pretty simple lol....I've just started to count and if I lose track at lets say 6 or 7 ill just go to the lower set and start from there

----------


## Zodiac82

glad I've started that again....my muscles are constantly pumped and sore but in good way for a few days

----------


## gbrice75

Hey all, sorry I haven't updated in a while... got hit with this flu going around and was out of commission last week. I trained on Monday, no problem. Tuesday, I finished up 10 sets of heavy deadlifts (4 reps per set) and started feeling really crappy. Energy was zapped, I was feeling sweaty (not in a good way) and queasy. Decided to call it quits (I had 10 sets of heavy front squat planned... NO WAY!!!). By the evening, I knew I was screwed. Never made it back to the gym last week. Really pisses me off because that was my last week of GVT, and last 'real' week of a 14 week workout plan. Grr, I can never get anything finished from beginning to end!

Anyway, feeling better this week, not 100% but at least functional. Luckily, it's a deload week so I don't have to kill it at every workout. Yesterday's workout:

Superset:

*Leg Extensions*: 3x15
Sets 1-3: 130lbs x 15
*Leg Curls:* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 110lbs x 15

*Flat Dumbbell Press:* 3x12
Warmup: 50lbs x 15 (2 sets)
Sets 1-3: 95lbs x 12

*Pullups:* Bodyweight x 50 (as many sets as it takes)
Set 1-3: 10 reps
Set 4-5: 6 reps... pause... 4 reps

*Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:* 3x12
Sets 1-3: 120lbs x 12

Superset:

*Cable Curl:* 2x15
Sets 1-2: 110lbs x 15
*Tricep Pressdown:* 2x15
Sets 1-2: 130lbs x 15

Today was supposed to be a 60 minute cardio only day, but i'm resting up as i'm still not feeling great. Plus, next week starts a 6 week VERY aggressive workout routine... it's my go-to routine. It's how I plan to end my 'bulk' before starting my spring cut.  :Smilie:

----------


## RaginCajun

that damn flu thing sounds like a pandemic

from coast to coast, contintent to continent

get well soon bud and this aggressive workout routine, have you ran it/posted it on here before?

----------


## gbrice75

> that damn flu thing sounds like a pandemic
> 
> from coast to coast, contintent to continent
> 
> get well soon bud and this aggressive workout routine, have you ran it/posted it on here before?


Thanks bud. 

I've posted it on this board before, but I don't think in the nutrition section, and definitely not on this thread. I'll post it if anybody's interested.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks bud.
> 
> I've posted it on this board before, but I don't think in the nutrition section, and definitely not on this thread. I'll post it if anybody's interested.


interested as im cutting now

----------


## gbrice75

> interested as im cutting now


It's not a workout i'll be using for cutting, it's a workout i'm using to go ALL OUT prior to my cut. I'll post it up anyway, but wanted to make that clear - I don't think it's ideal for cutting as it's meant to be run with great intensity, taking sets to failure, etc.

----------


## Zodiac82

> It's not a workout i'll be using for cutting, it's a workout i'm using to go ALL OUT prior to my cut. I'll post it up anyway, but wanted to make that clear - I don't think it's ideal for cutting as it's meant to be run with great intensity, taking sets to failure, etc.


lol after I replied I realised u read it wrong ....but definitely still interested

----------


## gbrice75

The workout routine consists of a 6 week 'cyclic' training regimen that increases in intensity mainly via adding volume. There are 3 basic workouts, we'll call them A, B, and C, and they rotate weekly. Each workout is done once or twice a week, depending on the week and it's place in the rotation (you'll see what I mean). 

There are 2 different rep ranges... 4-7 reps, and 8-11 reps, again depending on the week. Every set is to be taken to failure. You will increase or reduce weight based on the *first set of each exercise*. For example, if you are in a 4-7 range week and are able to push out 8 reps on your first set, you will increase weight slightly on* the next workout* (NOT the next set). Conversely, if you are only able to push out 4 reps on your first set, you must reduce weight *for the next set* in order to stay within the target rep range. Sort of a reverse pyramid. Think about it - if you are taking sets to failure and can only push out 4 reps on your first set (the low number in the rep range), then you couldn't possibly get 4 reps again on your 2nd set, so you must reduce weight slightly. Exact same principles apply to the 8-11 rep range, although you'll obviously be working with different weights. Yes, it's a somewhat complicated plan that requires meticulous tracking. But nothing comes easy. You can be an extremist (what I consider this plan to be) and make great gains, or you can be a minimalist and make mediocre gains. That's depends on you and how much you really want to put in to this. 

Stay with me.... it'll make sense in the end.  :Smilie: 

*Week 1:* 2 sets, 8-11 reps
Monday: Workout A
Tuesday: Workout B
Wednesday: Workout C
Thursday: Workout A
Friday: Workout B

*Week 2:* 3 sets, 4-7 reps
Monday: Workout C
Tuesday: Workout A
Wednesday: Workout B
Thursday: Workout C
Friday: Workout A

*Week 3:* 3 sets, 4-7 reps
Monday: Workout B
Tuesday: Workout C
Wednesday: Workout A
Thursday: Workout B
Friday: Workout C

*Week 4:* 4 sets, 8-11 reps
Monday: Workout A
Tuesday: Workout B
Wednesday: Workout C
Thursday: Workout A
Friday: Workout B

*Week 5:* 5 sets, 4-7 reps
Monday: Workout C
Tuesday: Workout A
Wednesday: Workout B
Thursday: Workout C
Friday: Workout A

*Week 6:* 5 sets, 4-7 reps
Monday: Workout B
Tuesday: Workout C
Wednesday: Workout A
Thursday: Workout B
Friday: Workout C

Typically, i'd run this workout for 12 weeks, with week 7 starting over from the beginning. The point here is to increase intensity and then back off to avoid overtraining, give the CNS a rest, etc. This time around I won't have time to run it beyond 6 weeks, so it is what it is - i'll hit it hard and heavy for 6 weeks. Below are the 3 workouts:

(All major exercises should be preceeded with 2 warmup sets)

*Workout A:* Chest and Shoulders
Flat Barbell Bench Press
Incline Barbell Bench Press
Dumbbell Fly (flat/incline/decline - your choice)

Barbell Shoulder Press
Lateral Raise (different execution than the standard... I'd have to explain)
Rear Delt Fly's

*Workout B:* Back and Triceps
Lat Pulldown (or weighted pull ups)
Seated Row (or any type of row)
Barbell Shrugs
Deadlifts

Skull Crushers
Press Downs

*Workout C:* Legs, Biceps, Abs
Preacher Curls
Dumbbell Curls

Barbell Squats
Lying Leg Curl
Barbell Calf Raise

Weighted Crunches (alternate decline, flat, etc)

----------


## Zodiac82

> The workout routine consists of a 6 week 'cyclic' training regimen that increases in intensity mainly via adding volume. There are 3 basic workouts, we'll call them A, B, and C, and they rotate weekly. Each workout is done once or twice a week, depending on the week and it's place in the rotation (you'll see what I mean).
> 
> There are 2 different rep ranges... 4-7 reps, and 8-11 reps, again depending on the week. Every set is to be taken to failure. You will increase or reduce weight based on the first set of each exercise. For example, if you are in a 4-7 range week and are able to push out 8 reps on your first set, you will increase weight slightly on the next workout (NOT the next set). Conversely, if you are only able to push out 4 reps on your first set, you must reduce weight for the next set in order to stay within the target rep range. Sort of a reverse pyramid. Think about it - if you are taking sets to failure and can only push out 4 reps on your first set (the low number in the rep range), then you couldn't possibly get 4 reps again on your 2nd set, so you must reduce weight slightly. Exact same principles apply to the 8-11 rep range, although you'll obviously be working with different weights. Yes, it's a somewhat complicated plan that requires meticulous tracking. But nothing comes easy. You can be an extremist (what I consider this plan to be) and make great gains, or you can be a minimalist and make mediocre gains. That's depends on you and how much you really want to put in to this.
> 
> Stay with me.... it'll make sense in the end. 
> 
> Week 1: 2 sets, 8-11 reps
> Monday: Workout A
> Tuesday: Workout B
> ...


man GB that made my brain hurt tryin to follow that lol....intense and very precise

----------


## gbrice75

> man GB that made my brain hurt tryin to follow that lol....intense and very precise


lol yea man... I know it's a bit technical... really not that bad honestly... if I were able to explain it in person it'd be a lot easier. I tried to simplify it but failed lol...

----------


## gbrice75

Today's workout:

Superset:

*Leg Press:* 3x20
Sets 1-3: 280lbs x 20
*Calf Raise:* 3x20 (on leg press)
Sets 1-3: 280lbs x 20

*Push Ups:* Bodyweight x 100 (as many sets as it takes)
Set 1: 35
Set 2: 25
Set 3: 20
Set 4: 20

*Lat Pulldown:* 3x15
Set 1: 160lbs x 15
Set 2: 150lbs x 14
Set 3: 150lbs x 9 drop set 140lbs x 6

*Seated Row:* 3x12 (close grip V-handle)
Sets 1-3: 140lbs x 12

*Cable Upright Row:* 3x15
Sets 1-3: 55lbs x 15

Superset

*Dumbbell Hammer Curls:* 2x10
Set 1: 40lbs x 10
Set 2: 35lbs x 10
*Weighted Bench Dips:* 2x10 (used weight-assisted pull up machine)
Sets 1-2: 180lbs x 10

----------


## Ajc330

sorry to hear about your test levels, how old are you? must be real frustrating especially since your hobby is bodybuilding, ill check back in here to see how your new plan works for you

----------


## gbrice75

> sorry to hear about your test levels, how old are you? must be real frustrating especially since your hobby is bodybuilding, ill check back in here to see how your new plan works for you


Thanks bro. I'm 37, and yea, it is/was frustrating. For all I know, I could have been fighting an uphill/losing battle for the better part of 4 years. Sucks. I appreciate your support!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ajc330

> Thanks bro. I'm 37, and yea, it is/was frustrating. For all I know, I could have been fighting an uphill/losing battle for the better part of 4 years. Sucks. I appreciate your support!


ah ok, yea i heard test levels start to drop in your mid 20's? not sure how true this is, but yea i completely understand, and anytime bro  :Big Grin: DDD

----------


## gbrice75

> ah ok, yea i heard test levels start to drop in your mid 20's? not sure how true this is, but yea i completely understand, and anytime bro DDD


I think it depends on the individual, genetics, lifestyle, etc... many factors. I've heard mid 30's and continues to decline thereafter.

----------


## Ajc330

> I think it depends on the individual, genetics, lifestyle, etc... many factors. I've heard mid 30's and continues to decline thereafter.


interesting

----------


## gbrice75

Started my 6 week 'frenzy mode' ... my last 6 weeks to hopefully pack on some beef before starting my spring/summer cut. 

*Monday's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

*Flat Bench:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 235lbs x 12
Set 2: 235lbs x 8

*Incline Bench:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 195lbs x 11
Set 2: 185lbs x 8

*Incline Fly's:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 40lbs x 15
Set 2: 40lbs x 11

*Seated Military Press:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 125lbs x 14
Set 2: 125lbs x 9

*Lateral Raise:* (not traditional) 8-11 reps
Set 1: 20lbs x 14
Set 2: 20lbs x 11

*Rear Delt Fly's:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 15lbs x 13
Set 2: 15lbs x 11

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back and Triceps

*Lat Pulldown:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 170lbs x 13
Set 2: 170lbs x 9

*Seated Row:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 150lbs x 18
Set 2: 150lbs x 12

*Barbell Shrugs:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 275lbs x 11
Set 2: 275lbs x 9

*Deadlifts:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 275lbs x 12
Set 2: 275lbs x 9

*Dumbbell Overhead Press:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 60lbs x 20
Set 2: 60lbs x 13

*V-Bar Pressdowns:* 8-11 reps
Set 1: 150lbs x 11
Set 2: 150lbs x 9

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs, Bi's

All sets 8-11 reps

*Barbell Squats:* 
Set 1: 245lbs x 14
Set 2: 245lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl:*
Set 1: 130lbs x 12
Set 2: 130lbs x 8

Calf Raise:
Set 1: 225lbs x 20
Set 2: 225lbs x 15

*Preacher Curls:* 
Set 1: 90lbs x 13
Set 2: 90lbs x 10

*Dumbbell Curl:*
Set 1: 35lbs x 11
Set 2: 35lbs x 9

----------


## Zodiac82

GB are u doing both sets to failure....not sure if I missed that in ur explaination of ur routines

----------


## gbrice75

> GB are u doing both sets to failure....not sure if I missed that in ur explaination of ur routines


Every set to failure, although i'll admit I was a pvssy today and didn't do squats to failure.  :Frown:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Every set to failure, although i'll admit I was a pvssy today and didn't do squats to failure.


lmao....that actually might be one u may not wanna go to failure on....if its free weight barbell squats lol

----------


## gbrice75

> lmao....that actually might be one u may not wanna go to failure on....if its free weight barbell squats lol


Yea but i'm in a squat rack and can easily drop the bar if I had to... and if I were REALLY working out with intensity i'd be doing that for every set... but idk... my knees bother me with squatting. I'm no spring chicken!  :Frown:

----------


## -KJ-

Just read through the whole thread GB very interesting...
Think I will start my cut now and get a head start on you :-)

----------


## Zodiac82

> Yea but i'm in a squat rack and can easily drop the bar if I had to... and if I were REALLY working out with intensity i'd be doing that for every set... but idk... my knees bother me with squatting. I'm no spring chicken!


I would also like to do squats....as its probably the most essential in working out ur legs but my knees always hurt when doin them....I hate that

----------


## gbrice75

> Just read through the whole thread GB very interesting...
> Think I will start my cut now and get a head start on you :-)


lol, sounds good bro... you're gonna need it because I'm gonna KILL it in a few weeks!  :Wink: 




> I would also like to do squats....as its probably the most essential in working out ur legs but my knees always hurt when doin them....I hate that


Some guys just can't do squats. How tall are you? If they bother you that much, I'd say skip em and just do heavy leg press instead. That'll at least take most of the strain off of your knees, as well as back if that's an issue too. It's not like squats are 'essential' to building a good physique, IMO.

----------


## -KJ-

Hey Gb how did you find the Full Body Workouts?
Would they be good for a cut and bulk?

----------


## gbrice75

> Hey Gb how did you find the Full Body Workouts?
> Would they be good for a cut and bulk?


I liked em ok, but I think higher volume ultimately works best for me. Personally you can use them for cut or bulk IMO. It all depends on how heavy you train (i.e. I wouldn't train to failure during a cut) and of course, your diet.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest and Shoulders

All sets 8-11 reps, taken to failure

*Flat Bench*
Set 1: 245lbs x 12
Set 2: 245lbs x 9

*Incline Bench*
Set 1: 195lbs x 13
Set 2: 195lbs x 8

*Pec Deck* (normally would do incline fly's, but couldn't due to a nagging wrist/forearm injury which fly's stress)
Set 1: 130lbs x 13
Set 2: 130lbs x 11

*Seated Military Press*
Set 1: 135lbs x 12
Set 2: 135lbs x 8

*Lateral Raise* (my version)
Set 1: 25lbs x 9
Set 2: 20lbs x 9

*Rear Delt Fly's*
Set 1: 20lbs x 11
Set 2: 20lbs x 9

Continued with some additional shoulder training, various lighter work, isolation stuff.

----------


## Back In Black

> Yea but i'm in a squat rack and can easily drop the bar if I had to... and if I were REALLY working out with intensity i'd be doing that for every set... but idk... my knees bother me with squatting. I'm no spring chicken!


Pah, that's what all you old boys say!!!

Oh wait, I'm older than you :Wink:

----------


## --->>405<<---

if hes no spring chikn wat does that make us??  :Smilie:

----------


## Back In Black

> if hes no spring chikn wat does that make us??


I'm older than you too!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Some guys just can't do squats. How tall are you? If they bother you that much, I'd say skip em and just do heavy leg press instead. That'll at least take most of the strain off of your knees, as well as back if that's an issue too. It's not like squats are 'essential' to building a good physique, IMO.


im 5'11"....lol definitely cant do heavy now on leg presses....currently doin GVT....I would probably throw up....pass out....cry like a girl lol....thinking about doin 5x5 after this so ill have some heavy presses for sure

----------


## gbrice75

> im 5'11"....lol definitely cant do heavy now on leg presses....currently doin GVT....I would probably throw up....pass out....cry like a girl lol....thinking about doin 5x5 after this so ill have some heavy presses for sure


^^  :LOL:

----------


## gbrice75

Today's Workout: Legs & Bi's

All sets 4-7 reps, taken to failure

*Barbell Squat:*
Set 1: 285lbs x 10
Set 2: 285lbs x 8
Set 3: 285lbs x 5

*Lying Leg Curl:*
Set 1: 150lbs x 6
Set 2: 150lbs x 5
Set 3: 140lbs x 7

*Barbell Calf Raise:*
Set 1: 265lbs x 10
Set 2: 265lbs x 7
Set 3: 265lbs x 8

*Preacher Curl:* 
Set 1: 100lbs x 9
Set 2: 100lbs x 7
Set 3: 100lbs x 6

*Dumbbell Curl:*
Set 1: 40lbs x 7
Set 2: 40lbs x 7
Set 3: 40lbs x 7

Note: nagging forearm/ligament injury is really inhibiting my ability to curl, especially with dumbbells - I have to help my right arm with my left just to get a single rep. Not good!  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

have you looked into TB-500 for your ligament injury?

old TR loves the stuff. i can't say that i have benefitted from it yet but others have seen relief

may be something to look into

nice workout!

----------


## gbrice75

> have you looked into TB-500 for your ligament injury?
> 
> old TR loves the stuff. i can't say that i have benefitted from it yet but others have seen relief
> 
> may be something to look into


Peptide/prohormone?




> nice workout!


Thanks! I haven't *really* been taking legs to failure... gotta step up my game damnit!

----------


## kelkel

GB is it radialis pain?

big as you are are you using both legs when squatting or just one?

----------


## RaginCajun

[QUOTE=gbrice75;6363328]Peptide/prohormone?]



peptide

----------


## gbrice75

> GB is it radialis pain?


Not really sure, haven't looked into it all that much tbh, been trying to work through the pain which, I know, is stupid. It very well could be though - definitely that area. The problem feels very much like shin splints though, but down the forearm. 




> big as you are are you using both legs when squatting or just one?


BAHAHAHHAA!!!! I know bro... my squat is pathetic, my legs are pathetic - and I've NEVER neglected legs, ever. I can basically bench and squat the same weight... isn't that sad? And for the record, my bench isn't all that impressive either, lol! #GIMP




> Originally Posted by gbrice75
> 
> 
> Peptide/prohormone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peptide


Meh... trying to stay away from that stuff and stay as natural as possible. Probably would help though.

----------


## kelkel

That's what Arnold used to do so it ain't all that bad!

----------


## gbrice75

> That's what Arnold used to do so it ain't all that bad!


What's that - working through pain?

----------


## kelkel

No, bench and squat pretty much the same. His legs weren't bad!

----------


## cj111

> Note: nagging forearm/ligament injury is really inhibiting my ability to curl, especially with dumbbells - I have to help my right arm with my left just to get a single rep. Not good!


Where you getting this? Cause I think I've been having something like this also, in my left forearm right at the joint. Hammer curls are the worst, but most curls aggravate it, still trying to figure out what it might be.

----------


## gbrice75

> No, bench and squat pretty much the same. His legs weren't bad!


Ahh ok. I wouldn't care so much if I were benching 315 + for reps, but i'm not. When i'm benching and squatting in the 275lbs ballpark, I have to wonder wtf is going on with my legs. I look at Nark - I generally bench more than he does (he'll tell you that) - he's just not a strong bencher. BUT - he has some sick legs and can squat in the 500's for reps. I'd take that trade off any day!




> Where you getting this? Cause I think I've been having something like this also, in my left forearm right at the joint. Hammer curls are the worst, but most curls aggravate it, still trying to figure out what it might be.


I've pretty much narrowed down the exercises that aggravate it - typically, barbell curls, and skull crusher type movements. Basically, any arm movement that has my arms locked in a plane. Dumbbells are my friend. Problem is, once aggravated, it takes WEEKS to heal and pretty much EVERY exercise aggravates it further at that point.  :Frown:

----------


## gbrice75

Today's Workout: Chest & Shoulders

4-7 rep range

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 265lbs x 8
Set 2: 265lbs x 7
Set 3: 265lbs x 5

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 215lbs x 10
Set 2: 215lbs x 6
Set 3: 205lbs x 8

*Pec Deck* (normally would do incline fly's here, but again due to the nagging forearm injury)
Set 1: 150lbs x 10
Set 2: 150lbs x 8
Set 3: 150lbs x 7

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
Set 1: 155lbs x 9
Set 2: 155lbs x 5
Set 3: 135lbs x 8

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 30lbs x 5
Set 2: 20lbs x 7
Set 3: 20lbs x 7

*Rear Delt Dumbbell Fly*
Set 1: 20lbs x 12
Set 2: 20lbs x 9
Set 3: 20lbs x 7

----------


## -KJ-

Solid workout GB... is it a 3/4 day split? and over how many days are you doing it?

----------


## gbrice75

> Solid workout GB... is it a 3/4 day split? and over how many days are you doing it?


Thanks bro. The complete routine is outlined here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...20#post6341120

----------


## -KJ-

Cheers Bro... Read up on it now! Drop into my thread when u have time could use ur advice on my workout and diet.. cheers

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back & Tri's

4-7 reps on all exercises

*Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 190lbs x 9
Set 2: 190lbs x 7
Set 3: 190lbs x 7

*Seated Row*
Set 1: 170lbs x 11
Set 2: 170lbs x 8
Set 3: 170lbs x 7

*Barbell Shrugs*
Set 1: 295lbs x 10
Set 2: 295lbs x 10
Set 3: 295lbs x 10

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 325lbs x 8
Set 2: 325lbs x 7
Set 3: 325lbs x 7

*Single Dumbbell French Press*
Set 1: 100lbs x 10
Set 2: 100lbs x 9
Set 3: 100lbs x 8

*Tricep Pressdown* (V-bar)
Set 1: 150lbs x 10
Set 2: 150lbs x 10
Set 3: 150lbs x 10

----------


## RaginCajun

that a way to get it GB!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs & Bi's

4-7 rep range

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 305lbs x 10
Set 2: 305lbs x 8
Set 3: 305lbs x 7

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 150lbs x 9
Set 2: 150lbs x 6
Set 3: 140lbs x 5

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Set 1: 275lbs x 10
Set 2: 275lbs x 10
Set 3: 275lbs x 10

*Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 110lbs x 6
Set 2: 100lbs x 7
Set 3: 100lbs x 7

*Dumbbell Concentration Curls*
Set 1: 40lbs x 7
Set 2: 40lbs x 7
Set 3: 40lbs x 7

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

4-7 rep range

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 275lbs x 7
Set 2: 275lbs x 5
Set 3: 265lbs x 7

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 225lbs x 8
Set 2: 225lbs x 6
Set 3: 205lbs x 6

*Pec Deck*
Set 1: 160lbs x 9
Set 2: 160lbs x 6
Set 3: 150lbs x 7

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
Set 1: 165lbs x 8
Set 2: 165lbs x 6
Set 3: 165lbs x 6

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 25lbs x 10
Set 2: 25lbs x 7
Set 3: 20lbs x 7

*Rear Delt Fly* (dumbbells)
Set 1: 25lbs x 10
Set 2: 20lbs x 10
Set 3: 20lbs x 10

Followed by various lighter shoulder work in the 12-15 rep range

----------


## gbrice75

*Monday's Workout:* Back and Tri's

4-7 Rep Range

*Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 200lbs x 6
Set 2: 190lbs x 8
Set 3: 190lbs x 7

*Seated Row*
Set 1: 180lbs x 8
Set 2: 180lbs x 6
Set 3: 180lbs x 7

*Barbell Shrugs*
Set 1: 295lbs x 10
Set 2: 295lbs x 10
Set 3: 295lbs x 10

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 345lbs x 8
Set 2: 345lbs x 7
Set 3: 345lbs x 5

*Behind The Neck Tricep Dumbbell Press* (2 arms)
Set 1: 105lbs x 7
Set 2: 105lbs x 7
Set 3: 105lbs x 7

*Tricep pressdown* (rope attachment)
Set 1: 100lbs x 10
Set 2: 100lbs x 10
Set 3: 100lbs x 8

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs & Bi's

4-7 rep range

*Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 90lbs x 10
Set 2: 80lbs x 8
Set 3: 80lbs x 7

*Dumbbell Curl*
Set 1: 40lbs x 7
Set 2: 40lbs x 7
Set 3: 40lbs x 7

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 315lbs x 11
Set 2: 315lbs x 8
Set 3: 315lbs x 8

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Set 1: 275lbs x 10
Set 2: 275lbs x 10
Set 3: 275lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 160lbs x 7
Set 2: 160lbs x 6
Set 3: 160lbs x 4

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

4-7 rep range

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 285lbs x 10
Set 2: 285lbs x 7
Set 3: 285lbs x 7

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 245lbs x 6
Set 2: 225lbs x 5
Set 3: 205lbs x 8

*Incline Dumbbell Fly's*
Set 1: 40lbs x 10
Set 2: 40lbs x 10
Set 3: 40lbs x 10

*Pec Deck*
Set 1: 160lbs x 10
Set 2: 150lbs x 10
Set 3: 150lbs x 7

*Seated Military Barbell Press*
Set 1: 165lbs x 6
Set 2: 155lbs x 7
Set 3: 135lbs x10

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 20lbs x 10
Set 2: 20lbs x 8
Set 3: 20lbs x 7

*Rear Delt Fly* (dumbbells)
Set 1: 20lbs x 10
Set 2: 20lbs x 10
Set 3: 20lbs x 10

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Gbrice. I was members pics and you have put on quite the size lately. Must be these killer workouts and your dedication to diet. You are doing something right.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Gbrice. I was members pics and you have put on quite the size lately. Must be these killer workouts and your dedication to diet. You are doing something right.


i agree with you GGR, he looks like he has put on a fair bit of mass

i am ready to see his cut, seems he stays more focused when cutting (just my opinion!)

loving the workouts man!

----------


## gbrice75

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words. I have put on some mass but way too much fat. I've been experimenting over the past 6 months in particular, and when you experiment, it doesn't always go as you'd hope. 

Agreed RC, I am more focused when cutting. I've stated before that i'm an extremist; an all or nothing kind of guy. When I start making small allowances rationalized by the fact that i'm 'bulking', I tend to let it get out of control. When cutting, there are no allowances. It's a grind. I'm really looking forward to being able to see my muscles again... and veins... omg veins!

----------


## Narkissos

I wish my pecs were as good as yours GB :-)

----------


## gbrice75

> I wish my pecs were as good as yours GB :-)


1) They already are. 

2) I'll trade you some pecs for your delts any day.  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back & Tri's

4-7 rep range

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 200lbs x 6
Set 2: 190lbs x 6
Set 3: 180lbs x 7

*Seated Row*
Set 1: 190lbs x 7
Set 2: 190lbs x 7
Set 3: 190lbs x 6

*Dumbbell Shrugs*
Set 1: 100lbs x 10
Set 2: 100lbs x 10

Continued with shrugs on a machine, trying to hit different angles

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 365lbs x 8
Set 2: 365lbs x 7
Set 3: 365lbs x 5

*Overhead Dumbbell Tricep Press*
Set 1: 110lbs x 7
Set 2: 110lbs x 6
Set 3: 100lbs x 6

*Tricep Pressdown* (rope attachment)
Set 1: 110lbs x 10
Set 2: 110lbs x 10
Set 3: 110lbs x 10

----------


## alex.mitev

Have you tried upper/lower split each muscle group gets hit 2 a weeek?

----------


## gbrice75

> Have you tried upper/lower split each muscle group gets hit 2 a weeek?


I ran a routine I got from Baseline a couple years ago that was upper/lower split 2x weekly. I liked it quite a bit and feel I responded favorably. I'll definitely revisit it at some point, probably later this fall when I focus on adding mass again.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs & Bi's

4-7 rep range

*Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 90lbs x 8
Set 2: 80lbs x 10
Set 3: 80lbs x 8

*Dumbbell Curl*
Set 1: 40lbs x 7
Set 2: 40lbs x 7
Set 3: 40lbs x 7

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 335lbs x 11
Set 2: 335lbs x 8
Set 3: 335lbs x 7

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Set 1: 295lbs x 10
Set 2: 295lbs x 10
Set 3: 295lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 160lbs x 7
Set 2: 160lbs x 5
Set 3: 150lbs x 5

Next week - switch up to 4 sets, 8-11 rep range. This is the 2nd half of this 6 week 'cyclic' program, and where it starts to get brutal. By week 5-6 (5 sets, 4-7 rep range), I should be damn near dead.

----------


## RaginCajun

are you feeling any stronger after the first half of workouts?

looks like it is about to get fun! hahaha

----------


## gbrice75

Figured I'd also give a glimpse into the diet. Food choices vary from day to day, but not by much. Macros are always near identical:

*Meal 1 - 5am:*
3 whole eggs
1 cup liquid egg whites
1/2 cup oats
peppers/onions/mushrooms/spinach (omelette)

45/30/17 (P/C/F)

TRAINING

*PWO Shake - 8am:*
2 scoops ON Pro Complex
1/2 cup oats

60/30/4

*Meal 2 - 11am:*
large can tuna
tbsp real mayo
10 whole grain crackers
3 fish oil caps
celery/onions/peppers

45/25/14

*Meal 3 - 2:30pm:*
8oz 95/5 lean ground beef
1/2 cup low sugar tomato sauce
2oz (dry) whole grain pasta
3 fish oil caps

50/30/13

*Meal 4 - 6pm:*
8oz tilapia fillet
grilled veggies (peppers/onions/butternut squash/zuchinni brushed w/ EVOO)
brussell sprouts
3 fish oil caps

40/15/13

*Meal 5 - 9pm:* 
Bedtime protein smoothie
1/2 scoop ON whey
1/2 scoop ON casein
1/4 cup oats
1/4 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
1/2 cup 1% milkfat no salt added cottage cheese
1tsp decaf instant coffee
1tsp raw cacao powder
3 packets stevia
3/4 cup almond milk
1/2 cup liquid egg whites
tbsp natty PB

60/20/18

*Daily: 300g protein, 150g carbs, 80g fat - 2520 calories*

----------


## Back In Black

Is this your cutting started then? Aren't your fats normally down at 20% or so?

----------


## gbrice75

> are you feeling any stronger after the first half of workouts?
> 
> looks like it is about to get fun! hahaha


Definitely stronger... finally got my (pathetic) squat over 315... 335lbs x 11 is good for me... next 4-7 week i'll be going for 355lbs for 7. I also hit a bench record this week putting up 285lbs x 11 - I'm not a really strong bencher, so this is good for me. 




> Is this your cutting started then? Aren't your fats normally down at 20% or so?


No sir!! Fats are well above 20% here... this is just my last ditch effort at packing on some mass before starting the cut in 3 weeks. Fat will be at 20% or less during the cut. Caloric intake will range from 1700-2200 calories depending on the day (carb cycling). I'll be starting a new log to detail my cut.  :Smilie: 

PS - i'm actually thinking about waiting 4 weeks before starting my cut... with the 4th week being a complete rest/off week. I need the break mentally and physically before going into what requires serious focus and dedication.... something I haven't been sharp with in a while.

----------


## RaginCajun

> Is this your cutting started then? Aren't your fats normally down at 20% or so?


edit: gb answered

----------


## RaginCajun

> *Definitely stronger... finally got my (pathetic) squat over 315... 335lbs x 11 is good for me... next 4-7 week i'll be going for 355lbs for 7. I also hit a bench record this week putting up 285lbs x 11 - I'm not a really strong bencher, so this is good for me*. 
> 
> 
> 
> No sir!! Fats are well above 20% here... this is just my last ditch effort at packing on some mass before starting the cut in 3 weeks. Fat will be at 20% or less during the cut. Caloric intake will range from 1700-2200 calories depending on the day (carb cycling). I'll be starting a new log to detail my cut. 
> 
> PS - i'm actually thinking about waiting 4 weeks before starting my cut... with the 4th week being a complete rest/off week. I need the break mentally and physically before going into what requires serious focus and dedication.... something I haven't been sharp with in a while.


freaking awesome!

you are too hard on yourself sometimes and need to take a step back to give yourself a pat on the back.

i know we are always harder on ourselves than others, keeps us wanting more!

keep it up man!

----------


## Back In Black

1700-2200 sounds pretty low mate, obviously that's the intention and I'm not gonna question you in it.

Much cardio planned?

Week off might be good, or even a Deload type week. Cutting is definitely a different focus to bulking. You start a log of that and I'll pick my old one up for my post gyno bulk!

----------


## gbrice75

> freaking awesome!
> 
> you are too hard on yourself sometimes and need to take a step back to give yourself a pat on the back.
> 
> i know we are always harder on ourselves than others, keeps us wanting more!
> 
> keep it up man!


Thanks RC... I am hard on myself but somebody's gotta be!! I'm surrounded by people who tell me I look great (when in all honesty I know I don't) and just don't get what this is all about... so being tough on myself is also what keeps me going but yes, it does serve to depress me at times as well. 




> 1700-2200 sounds pretty low mate, obviously that's the intention and I'm not gonna question you in it.
> 
> Much cardio planned?
> 
> Week off might be good, or even a Deload type week. Cutting is definitely a different focus to bulking. You start a log of that and I'll pick my old one up for my post gyno bulk!


Remember that I have the metabolism of a glacier - I can bulk (and am currently adding weight) at 2500 calories... it's ridiculous. Cardio will be PWO 5x a week, 45 mins, mostly moderate intensity stuff but will mix in some HIIT as well. I want to do 6 days a week but having my son now, I need and want more quality time at home with him on weekends.

I'd LIKE a week off, but I know it'll drive me crazy... so deload may indeed be the way to go. I'd also probably use it as a protein deload week.... maybe 100g/day tops.

----------


## gbrice75

Today marks the 2nd half of this 6 week cyclic program, and this is where it starts getting tough via added volume. 

*Today's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

8-11 rep range

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 275lbs x 10
Set 2: 275lbs x 6
Set 3: 255lbs x 7
Set 4: 225lbs x 6 (plus dropsets to 135lbs)


Pretty sure I was spent after the first set, hence unable to hit even 8 reps despite reducing weight. In hindsight, I should have reduced weight at set 2, and reduced further as needed. Live and learn.

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 205lbs x 11
Set 2: 205lbs x 7
Set 3: 185lbs x 7
Set 4: 165lbs x 9 (plus dropsets to 135lbs)

*Incline Fly's*
Set 1: 45lbs x 11
Set 2: 45lbs x 9
Set 3: 40lbs x 12
Set 4: 40lbs x 10

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
Set 1: 145lbs x 9
Set 2: 125lbs x 8
Set 3: 115lbs x 8
Set 4: 95lbs x 10

Note: I was particularly weak on shoulder press today. I believe it was due to my previous pressing for chest which had my delts on fire. Complete overload!

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 20lbs x12
Set 2: 20lbs x 12
Set 3: 20lbs x 10
Set 4: 20lbs x 8

*Rear Delt Fly* (dumbbells)
Set 1: 20lbs x 10
Set 2: 20lbs x 8
Set 3: 15lbs x 10
Set 4: 15lbs x 10

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Diet:*

*5am:* Meal 1 Preworkout
Protein smoothie, consisting of:
1/2 cup oats
1/2 cup 1% milkfat cottage cheese
1/4 cup nonfat plain Greek yogurt
1/2 cup liquid egg whites
3/4 cup unsweetened almond milk
1 scoop protein powder (50% whey, 50% casein)
stevia/cacao powder/instant coffee/crushed ice

*8am:* PWO Shake
1/2 cup oats
2 scoops protein powder (50% casein, 50% ON Pro Complex)

*10am:* Meal 2
10 whole grain crackers
large can tuna in water
1tbsp real mayo
3 fish oil caps
peppers/onions/celery

*2pm:* Meal 3
2 whole eggs
1.5 cups liquid egg whites
1 cup unsweetened almond milk
3 fish oil caps
2 cups spinach

*6pm:* Meal 4
8oz top sirloin
broccoli/cauliflower mix
3 fish oil caps

Haven't decided whether i'll have a meal 5 yet or not.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB happy monday there buddy!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB happy monday there buddy!


Thanks pal, same to you!

----------


## RaginCajun

you must have a big blender to fit all that in!

i do a similar shake like that before bed, minus the oats

----------


## gbrice75

> you must have a big blender to fit all that in!
> 
> i do a similar shake like that before bed, minus the oats


lol... standard size. I do this shake before bed sometimes too, minus the oats as well. In fact I may have it again tonight...

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back & Tri's

8-11 rep range

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 180lbs x 11
Set 2: 180lbs x 9
Set 3: 170lbs x 10
Set 4: 170lbs x 8

*Seated Row* (v-handle attachment)
Set 1: 170lbs x 11
Set 2: 170lbs x 9
Set 3: 160lbs x 11
Set 4: 160lbs x 8

*Machine Shrugs*
Set 1: 270lbs x 12
Set 2: 270lbs x 12
Set 3: 270lbs x 12
Set 4: 170lbs x 12

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 315lbs x 12
Set 2: 315lbs x 8
Set 3: 315lbs x 8
Set 4: 315lbs x 8

*Overhead Tricep Dumbbell Extension*
Set 1: 90lbs x 12
Set 2: 90lbs x 12
Set 3: 90lbs x 12
Set 4: 90lbs x 9

*Tricep Pressdown* (rope attachment)
Set 1: 110lbs x 10
Set 2: 90lbs x 12
Set 3: 90lbs x 11
Set 4: 90lbs x 9

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Diet*

*5am - Meal 1:* Preworkout
3 whole eggs
1 cup liquid egg whites
1/2 cup oats
1 cup unsweetened almond milk

*8am - PWO Shake*
2 scoops protein (1 scoop ON casein, 1 scoop ON Pro Complex)
1/2 cup oats

*10:30am - Meal 2:*
8oz boneless skinless chicken breast tenderloin
2 cups broccoli
1 slice multigrain bread
1tbsp natty PB
3 fish oil caps

*2:30pm - Meal 3:*
1 cup unsweetened almond milk
1.5 cups liquid egg whites
2 whole eggs
1 cup spinach
3 fish oil caps

*6:30pm - Meal 4:*
Homemade Mexican Casserole (consisting of 95/5 lean ground beef, rice, tomatoes, black beans, corn, fat free sour cream)

*9pm - Meal 5*
Undecided as of yet.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

diet is looking tighter!

when is ya cut starting again?

that casserole sounds good, i need to cook more!

----------


## gbrice75

> diet is looking tighter!
> 
> when is ya cut starting again?
> 
> that casserole sounds good, i need to cook more!


Thanks buddy! 

The cut will start either Monday 3/4 (my original intention) or Monday 3/11. My current routine ends Friday 3/1 and I initially planned to start my cut immediately after (God knows I need it and am ready), but now I'm considering taking a week off completely from dieting and training, or possibly doing a light deload week. I think the break will benefit me mentally as well as physically. I'm going to need to start this cut with 100% focus and a fresh approach, and if I start immediately I risk dealing with residual injuries, and general fatigue. 

Honestly, I hate the idea of delaying another week because I'm so damn uncomfortable (can't even fit in my fcking work shirts anymore!), but I think it's the smarter choice. Also, we're most likely going to have to put down one of my dogs on Friday 3/1. I don't think i'll be in any kind of positive mindframe to start a new diet that requires my full attention and dedication just few days after such a shitty weekend.  :Frown:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks buddy! 
> 
> The cut will start either Monday 3/4 (my original intention) or Monday 3/11. My current routine ends Friday 3/1 and I initially planned to start my cut immediately after (God knows I need it and am ready), but now I'm considering taking a week off completely from dieting and training, or possibly doing a light deload week. I think the break will benefit me mentally as well as physically. I'm going to need to start this cut with 100% focus and a fresh approach, and if I start immediately I risk dealing with residual injuries, and general fatigue. 
> 
> Honestly, I hate the idea of delaying another week because I'm so damn uncomfortable (can't even fit in my fcking work shirts anymore!), but I think it's the smarter choice. Also, we're most likely going to have to put down one of my dogs on Friday 3/1. I don't think i'll be in any kind of positive mindframe to start a new diet that requires my full attention and dedication just few days after such a shitty weekend.


that's what i thought

damn man, that sucks about your dog. i think we will have to put down our family pet as well soon

yes, always better to start fresh!

----------


## Zodiac82

> Thanks buddy!
> 
> The cut will start either Monday 3/4 (my original intention) or Monday 3/11. My current routine ends Friday 3/1 and I initially planned to start my cut immediately after (God knows I need it and am ready), but now I'm considering taking a week off completely from dieting and training, or possibly doing a light deload week. I think the break will benefit me mentally as well as physically. I'm going to need to start this cut with 100% focus and a fresh approach, and if I start immediately I risk dealing with residual injuries, and general fatigue.
> 
> Honestly, I hate the idea of delaying another week because I'm so damn uncomfortable (can't even fit in my fcking work shirts anymore!), but I think it's the smarter choice. Also, we're most likely going to have to put down one of my dogs on Friday 3/1. I don't think i'll be in any kind of positive mindframe to start a new diet that requires my full attention and dedication just few days after such a shitty weekend.


ha I hear u about the shirts not fitting man....so damn annoying
sorry to hear about ur dog....thats always tough
its probably best to take that week off for multiple reasons....

----------


## gbrice75

> that's what i thought
> 
> damn man, that sucks about your dog. i think we will have to put down our family pet as well soon
> 
> yes, always better to start fresh!


Thanks RJ. Sorry to hear about yours as well... what kind of pet? 




> ha I hear u about the shirts not fitting man....so damn annoying
> sorry to hear about ur dog....thats always tough
> its probably best to take that week off for multiple reasons....


Exactly. Thanks for your support bro.  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks RJ. Sorry to hear about yours as well... what kind of pet?
> 
> Exactly. Thanks for your support bro.


Family dog, little yorkie

Dog is more obedient than the golden retriever I grew up with! He was my wing man a lot in college, the girls just loved him!!! Hahaha

----------


## gbrice75

> Family dog, little yorkie
> 
> Dog is more obedient than the golden retriever I grew up with! He was my wing man a lot in college, the girls just loved him!!! Hahaha


lol! Sorry to hear about it though bro... it's a tough thing to go through for sure.

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs & Bi's

8-11 rep range

Before I go through the workout, I just wanted to point out that I just wasn't feeling it today. I pretty much just went through the motions and didn't work very hard. I mean, a few sets were ok, but it was far from a great workout. Anyway, here we go:

*Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 80lbs x 10
Set 2: 70lbs x 12
Set 3: 70lbs x 11
Set 4: 70lbs x 11

*Dumbbell Curl*
Set 1: 35lbs x 12
Set 2: 35lbs x 12
Set 3: 35lbs x 12
Set 4: 35lbs x 10

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 315lbs x 12
Set 2: 315lbs x 10
Set 3: 315lbs x 10
Set 4: 315lbs x 8

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Set 1: 245lbs x 12
Set 2: 245lbs x 12
Set 3: 245lbs x 12
Set 4: 245lbs x 12

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 140lbs x 9
Set 2: 120lbs x 9
Set 3: 110lbs x 7
Set 4: 100lbs x 8

Idk what happened here... I really just ran out of gas. Usually much stronger on leg curls. *shrug* Like I said, bad day... we all have em'!

----------


## Zodiac82

GB what end of the spectrum are u trying to hit....im assumin the higher of the rep range

----------


## gbrice75

> GB what end of the spectrum are u trying to hit....im assumin the higher of the rep range


This routine is a bit complicated... maybe 'involved' would be a better description. Full description here http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...20#post6341120

----------


## gbrice75

Meh, been bored with this log, but might as well recap the last 2 days:

*Thursday's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

8-11 rep range

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 275lbs x 11
Set 2: 265lbs x 8
Set 3: 245lbs x 7
Set 4: 225lbs x 8

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 205lbs x 10
Set 2: 185lbs x 11
Set 3: 185lbs x 8
Set 4: 155lbs x 11

*Machine Fly's*
Set 1: 130lbs x 9
Set 2: 120lbs x 11
Set 3: 120lbs x 10
Set 4: 120lbs x 8

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
Set 1: 145lbs x 9
Set 2: 125lbs x 9
Set 3: 115lbs x 11
Set 4: 115lbs x 10

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 20lbs x 20
Set 2: 20lbs x 11
Set 3: 20lbs x 11
Set 4: 20lbs x 13 (squeezed it out somehow)

*Rear Delt Dumbbell Flys*
Set 1: 15lbs x 11
Set 2: 15lbs x 11
Set 3: 15lbs x 11
Set 4: 15lbs x 11

----------


## Zodiac82

when u say "modified" what are u exactly doing

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back & Bi's

8-11 rep range

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 180lbs x 10
Set 2: 180lbs x 9
Set 3: 170lbs x 9
Set 4: 170lbs x 8

*Seated Row* (v-handle attachment)
Set 1: 170lbs x 11
Set 2: 170lbs x 8
Set 3: 160lbs x 10
Set 4: 160lbs x 9

*Machine Shrugs*
Set 1: 270lbs x 11
Set 2: 270lbs x 11
Set 3: 270lbs x 11
Set 4: 270lbs x 11

*Deadlift*
Skipped - just felt overworked from last deadlift session on Tuesday

*Overhead Tricep Dumbbell Press*
Set 1: 95lbs x 11
Set 2: 95lbs x 8
Set 3: 90lbs x 8
Set 4: 85lbs x 8

*Tricep Pressdown* (rope attachment)
Set 1: 110lbs x 11
Set 2: 110lbs x 9
Set 3: 100lbs x 11
Set 4: 100lbs x 10

----------


## gbrice75

> when u say "modified" what are u exactly doing


Been waiting for somebody to catch that! Good eye, glad somebody's actually reading!  :Wink: 

Picture how your arms move when you do a jumping jack. I start by doing a regular lateral raise (but elbows less bent than normal) and when i'm at the position where you'd normally start the negative, I rotate my hands inward and continue in a circular motion until the dumbbells touch overhead and slightly in front of me. This is all done in one fluid motion. Really puts some extra stress on the anterior delts. I know some people will say it takes stress off of the lateral delts; to them I say try the exercise first and then come back and tell me it's no good.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Been waiting for somebody to catch that! Good eye, glad somebody's actually reading! 
> 
> Picture how your arms move when you do a jumping jack. I start by doing a regular lateral raise (but elbows less bent than normal) and when i'm at the position where you'd normally start the negative, I rotate my hands inward and continue in a circular motion until the dumbbells touch overhead and slightly in front of me. This is all done in one fluid motion. Really puts some extra stress on the anterior delts. I know some people will say it takes stress off of the lateral delts; to them I say try the exercise first and then come back and tell me it's no good.


lol I've actually seen it a couple times in ur other post but I was like I don't wanna look dumb askin bcuz he probably explained that somewhere already lol

----------


## gbrice75

> lol I've actually seen it a couple times in ur other post but I was like I don't wanna look dumb askin bcuz he probably explained that somewhere already lol


lol nah, nobody asked so I didn't explain lol!

----------


## Zodiac82

> lol nah, nobody asked so I didn't explain lol!


ha I just did it without weights....pumped and burned lol....ill be adding that....thanks GB

----------


## gbrice75

> ha I just did it without weights....pumped and burned lol....ill be adding that....thanks GB


Np! Just remember to go slow and controlled in 1 fluid motion... there should always be tension on your delts, tension simply shifts from lateral to anterior and then back again on the way down. Great overall shoulder exercise IMO.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Np! Just remember to go slow and controlled in 1 fluid motion... there should always be tension on your delts, tension simply shifts from lateral to anterior and then back again on the way down. Great overall shoulder exercise IMO.


did it in todays workout....felt REALLY good....I got a better burn/pump from that vs regular anterior delt raises

----------


## gbrice75

> did it in todays workout....felt REALLY good....I got a better burn/pump from that vs regular anterior delt raises


Nice!! Glad you like it!

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout* - Legs & Bi's

4-7 rep range, 5 sets. This is where the brutality really starts...

*Machine Preacher Curl*
Set 1: 110lbs x 10
Set 2: 110lbs x 9
Set 3: 110lbs x 7
Set 4: 110lbs x 8
Set 5: 110lbs x 7

Obviously, I underestimated here. Haven't done machine curls in a long time. Next workout will be bumped to 130lbs

*Cable Curls*
Set 1: 120lbs x 10
Set 2: 120lbs x 10
Set 3: 120lbs x 9
Set 4: 120lbs x 8
Set 5: 120lbs x 8

Same deal as above. Been using freeweights for a while and underestimated here.

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 355lbs x 9
Set 2: 355lbs x 6
Set 3: 335lbs x 10
Set 4: 335lbs x 8
Set 5: 335lbs x 7

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Sets 1-5: 295lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 160lbs x 8
Set 2: 160lbs x 5
Set 3: 140lbs x 7
Set 4: 140lbs x 6
Set 5: 140lbs x 6

----------


## baseline_9

When's this cut starting then GB....

I'm 6 weeks away from a holiday so I am ramping it up to drop some Bodyfat.... 10% is the goal I have in my head... I will set my macros once I have my bf tested... I'm about 15-16% right now so 1% a week loss is quite a big ask but I'm just gonna do what I can...

What's your cutting goals this time around?

Is there a time frame or are u going untill u hit it goal?

----------


## kelkel

Ten sets of standing calf raises?

----------


## gbrice75

> When's this cut starting then GB....


3 weeks to the day!!! 




> I'm 6 weeks away from a holiday so I am ramping it up to drop some Bodyfat.... 10% is the goal I have in my head... I will set my macros once I have my bf tested... I'm about 15-16% right now so 1% a week loss is quite a big ask but I'm just gonna do what I can...


Agreed it's ambitious... but no matter what, you'll look better than you do today. 




> What's your cutting goals this time around?


Short term goal is definitely 10%; I'd love to go lower, but i'll cross that bridge when I get there. Baby steps...




> Is there a time frame or are u going untill u hit it goal?


I have a regimen that will take me through 12 weeks, so that's what I'm hoping for. More realistically, I'm probably looking at 16 weeks as i'm close to 20% BF now in my own estimation. 




> Ten sets of standing calf raises?


Sorry, 5 sets. Corrected.

PS - squat is getting better. Still not great, but better than the last time when you asked if I was squatting with both legs, lmfao!!

----------


## baseline_9

10% is a good look TBH... I'd like to maintain around there year round... Bouncing between 10 and 12 would be great....

I'm actually using myfitnesspal a lot now and actually using an IIFYM type mindset at the weekends.... If there is something I want I can have it at the weekends I just log it first then build my diet around it for the weekend....

MFP is a great tool... Don't know if u use it or not but u should check it out if u don't ...

----------


## gbrice75

> 10% is a good look TBH... I'd like to maintain around there year round... Bouncing between 10 and 12 would be great....


Agreed... i'd be very happy to maintain ~10% all year round. 13% would probably be my cutoff.




> I'm actually using myfitnesspal a lot now and actually using an IIFYM type mindset at the weekends.... If there is something I want I can have it at the weekends I just log it first then build my diet around it for the weekend....
> 
> MFP is a great tool... Don't know if u use it or not but u should check it out if u don't ...


Haven't used it but maybe i'll look into it if you say it's that good. Re: IIFYM - i'll likely do the same on my single refeed day each week (carb cycling regimen)... I need the mental break from dieting, and I can't think of a better day in the week to do it than a refeed where calories and carbs are highest.

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB just cheking in. 3 weeks! (poor bastard) LOL

----------


## gbrice75

> hey GB just cheking in. 3 weeks! (poor bastard) LOL


Man, I've never been more ready/looking forward to diet in my life!! I'm extremely uncomfortable at this weight (220lbs this morning BTW) and just wanna get lean and feel good again. I already know i'll look tiny at 10%, but so be it. It's better than looking 'ok' and being fat.

----------


## baseline_9

> Man, I've never been more ready/looking forward to diet in my life!! I'm extremely uncomfortable at this weight (220lbs this morning BTW) and just wanna get lean and feel good again. I already know i'll look tiny at 10%, but so be it. It's better than looking 'ok' and being fat.


Start now.... U sound ready.... JFDI

----------


## gbrice75

> Start now.... U sound ready.... JFDI


Meh... I AM ready, physically and mentally, BUT 1) I have 2 weeks left in my current routine and with a history of abandoning routines prematurely, I don't want to continue that behavior, and 2) months ago when I set out on this 'bulk', I said I wouldn't stop until early March, or I hit 225lbs - whichever comes first. It's not March yet, and I'm 220lbs... so I press on!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Meh... I AM ready, physically and mentally, BUT 1) I have 2 weeks left in my current routine and with a history of abandoning routines prematurely, I don't want to continue that behavior, and 2) months ago when I set out on this 'bulk', I said I wouldn't stop until early March, or I hit 225lbs - whichever comes first. It's not March yet, and I'm 220lbs... so I press on!


3. plus those dang chipotle burritos are purty damn good aint they GB!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> 3. plus those dang chipotle burritos are purty damn good aint they GB!


I'm gonna hate giving those up!!! Actually, this time around i'll most definitely be doing a cheat meal on my carb up day - so if I want Chipotle, i'm having it!

----------


## --->>405<<---

> I'm gonna hate giving those up!!! Actually, this time around i'll most definitely be doing a cheat meal on my carb up day - so if I want Chipotle, i'm having it!


i hear ya buddy! i have been implementing cheat meals on the night before carb ups, on a low carb/low cal day, especially if the fats are high..  :Smilie:

----------


## baseline_9

> I'm gonna hate giving those up!!! Actually, this time around i'll most definitely be doing a cheat meal on my carb up day - so if I want Chipotle, i'm having it!


Go for it.... Matt Ogus loves that place and look at him... He is an IIFYM /flexible dieting advocate while dieting.... Check out his YouTube channel...

Pluss u can get all the chipotle macros off there website.... Eat one everyday if u can fit it into ur macros brotha  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> Go for it.... Matt Ogus loves that place and look at him... He is an IIFYM /flexible dieting advocate while dieting.... Check out his YouTube channel...
> 
> Pluss u can get all the chipotle macros off there website.... Eat one everyday if u can fit it into ur macros brotha


Haha I probably won't do that for the sake of being disciplined (my biggest issue by far), but no doubt I'll hit the place up once a week. It'll give me something to look forward to.  :Smilie:

----------


## --->>405<<---

> Go for it.... Matt Ogus loves that place and look at him... He is an IIFYM /flexible dieting advocate while dieting.... Check out his YouTube channel...
> 
> Pluss u can get all the chipotle macros off there website.... Eat one everyday if u can fit it into ur macros brotha


kind of funny in light of ur recent IIFYM thread huh pal? maybe base hast seen it..  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> kind of funny in light of ur recent IIFYM thread huh pal? maybe base hast seen it..


I stand behind everything I said re: IIFYM as a complete diet/lifestyle. But once a week, on a carb up day, it beats the hell out of what could easily become a full blown cheat.

----------


## baseline_9

I've missed whatever thread ur talking about..... Link me  :Smilie: 

My take on IIFYM is this...

Be 'health'.. Hit ur macros.... Ur g2g


Since using myfitnesspal to log my macros I'm finding it easy to eat what I want at the weekends and still hit my macros....

Durring the week I will eat mainly whole naturall foods but that the weekends I'll eat what I want as long as I'm hitting my numbers...

As u say GB.... Binging and busting all ur macros is very different from 'cheating' and hitting ur macros....

I'd go so far as to say as long as your 'healthy' and don't have any nutritional deficiencies (take a multi anyway) then eat what ever u want but hit ur macros...

Now I do t know ur view on IIFYM (I assume I'll find out shortly) but people who are against it as a concept need to realise that u can't just survive doing IIFYM on pop tarts and sweets... That's not what IIFYM is all about... 

IIFYM is just macro counting.... Simple... It doesn't mean u eat pure shit all the time and nothing else... U would never hit ur macros then lol

----------


## gbrice75

> I've missed whatever thread ur talking about..... Link me 
> 
> My take on IIFYM is this...
> 
> Be 'health'.. Hit ur macros.... Ur g2g
> 
> 
> Since using myfitnesspal to log my macros I'm finding it easy to eat what I want at the weekends and still hit my macros....
> 
> ...


Link below. Re: the bold - this is my problem with IIFYM. It's subjective at best, and when left open for interpretation by newbs and/or minimalists, that's exactly what you'll get - an effort put forth to eat as little nutritious food and as much junk as possible. IMO. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...g#.USJdgh04uSo

----------


## RaginCajun

> I've missed whatever thread ur talking about..... Link me 
> 
> My take on IIFYM is this...
> 
> Be 'health'.. Hit ur macros.... Ur g2g
> 
> 
> Since using myfitnesspal to log my macros I'm finding it easy to eat what I want at the weekends and still hit my macros....
> 
> ...


hahaha, i remember that thread!

----------


## gbrice75

> hahaha, i remember that thread!


Bahahah, me too! It was started by that idiot Juicedupmonkey and his buddy. Might have been the first allusion to IIFYM although I don't think those 2 referred to it as such.

----------


## gbrice75

*Yesterday's Workout:* Chest & Shoulders

4-7 rep range, 5 sets

*Flat Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 295lbs x 7 (personal best for me - no lift off, no spot, executed w/ perfect form, full ROM)
Set 2: 295lbs x 7 (this time with a spot, hence getting 7 reps again)
Set 3: 295lbs x 4
Set 4: 275lbs x 6
Set 5: 255lbs x 4

*Incline Barbell Bench Press*
Set 1: 245lbs x 7
Set 2: 245lbs x 4
Set 3: 225lbs x 7
Set 4: 225lbs x 5
Set 5: 205lbs x 5

*Incline Dumbbell Fly*
Set 1: 50lbs x 10
Set 2: 50lbs x 10
Set 3: 50lbs x 10
Set 4: 50lbs x 10
Set 5: 50lbs x 7

*Seated Barbell Military Press*
Set 1: 165lbs x 6
Set 2: 155lbs x 6
Set 3: 155lbs x 6
Set 4: 135lbs x 8
Set 5: 135lbs x 7

*Modified Lateral Raise*
Set 1: 30lbs x 6
Set 2: 25lbs x 7
Set 3: 25lbs x 6
Set 4: 20lbs x 8
Set 5: 20lbs x 7

*Rear Delt Dumbbell Fly*
Set 1: 20lbs x 10
Set 2: 20lbs x 10
Set 3: 20lbs x 10
Set 4: 20lbs x 8
Set 5: 20lbs x 6

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Back & Tri's

4-7 rep range, 5 sets

*Wide Grip Lat Pulldown*
Set 1: 200lbs x 7
Set 2: 200lbs x 5
Set 3: 180lbs x 7
Set 4: 180lbs x 7
Set 5: 180lbs x 7

*Seated Row* (v-handle attachment)
Set 1: 190lbs x 10
Set 2: 190lbs x 6
Set 3: 180lbs x 7
Set 4: 170lbs x 8
Set 5: 170lbs x 7

*Machine Shrugs*
Set 1: 295lbs x 10
Set 2: 295lbs x 10
Set 3: 295lbs x 7
Set 4: 270lbs x 10
Set 5: 270lbs x 10

*Deadlift*
Set 1: 385lbs x 7 (another personal best. Working my way up to 405lbs for reps.)
Set 2: 365lbs x 6
Set 3: 315lbs x 7

Felt no further need to continue sets... was destroyed after 3

*Overhead Tricep Dumbbell Press*
Set 1: 110lbs x 8
Set 2: 110lbs x 6
Set 3: 100lbs x 7
Set 4: 100lbs x 6
Set 5: 100lbs x 5

*Overhead Bent Rope Extensions*
Set 1: 120lbs x 10
Set 2: 120lbs x 10
Set 3: 120lbs x 10
Set 4: 120lbs x 10
Set 5: 120lbs x 10

----------


## RaginCajun

damn GB, personal bests two days in a row!

congrats my man!

----------


## gbrice75

> damn GB, personal bests two days in a row!
> 
> congrats my man!


Thanks man, I've really been pushing myself, trying to get the most out of the last couple of weeks before starting this cut.

It's funny... I have to wonder whether I'm really reaching personal bests, or if I was always capable of them but not pushing myself hard enough. Eternal mindfvck this game is!

----------


## RaginCajun

> Thanks man, I've really been pushing myself, trying to get the most out of the last couple of weeks before starting this cut.
> 
> It's funny... I have to wonder whether I'm really reaching personal bests, or if I was always capable of them but not pushing myself hard enough. Eternal mindfvck this game is!


yes it is!

i want to cut my toe off that i broke last week so that i can train! i trained hard monday on it and it hurts bad today!

i guess marcus got in your head also! hahahaha

----------


## gbrice75

> yes it is!
> 
> i want to cut my toe off that i broke last week so that i can train! i trained hard monday on it and it hurts bad today!
> 
> i guess marcus got in your head also! hahahaha


Damn, a broken toe? That sucks dude, sorry!  :Frown: 

Yea, Marcus beat me up with some tough love... made me wanna prove the ol' fool wrong lol!  :Wink:

----------


## RaginCajun

> Damn, a broken toe? That sucks dude, sorry! 
> 
> Yea, Marcus beat me up with some tough love... made me wanna prove the ol' fool wrong lol!


yup, reading that lit a fire in me as well!

----------


## Zodiac82

> yup, reading that lit a fire in me as well!


lol that at least makes three of us....my back is really sore today....gvt to failures then negatives....oooow lol

----------


## Back In Black

> lol that at least makes three of us....my back is really sore today....gvt to failures then negatives....oooow lol


4 of us. He's in my head, especially in back day!!!

----------


## --->>405<<---

Ahh the joys of strength gaining..

----------


## gbrice75

*Today's Workout:* Legs & Bi's

4-7 rep range, 5 sets

*Machine Preacher Curls*
Set 1: 130lbs x 8
Set 2: 130lbs x 7
Set 3: 120lbs x 7
Set 4: 110lbs x 7
Set 5: 110lbs x 7

*Cable Curls*
Set 1: 120lbs x 10
Set 2: 120lbs x 10
Set 3: 120lbs x 10
Set 4: 120lbs x 8
Set 5: 120lbs x 7

*Barbell Squat*
Set 1: 375lbs x 10
Set 2: 375lbs x 10
Set 3: 375lbs x 5
Set 4: 355lbs x 6
Set 5: 315lbs x 10

*Standing Barbell Calf Raise*
Sets 1-5: 295lbs x 10

*Lying Leg Curl*
Set 1: 170lbs x 5
Set 2: 160lbs x 5
Set 3: 150lbs x 7
Set 4: 150lbs x 4
Set 5: 135lbs x 6

Unfortunately, I'll probably have to cut this regimen a week and 1 day short due to some personal issues at home. There always seems to be something that pops up and fcks up a plan, but this one is extremely important and I cannot continue going to the gym every morning for a short period. I planned a rest week anyway, albeit a week early now.

----------


## gbrice75

Well guys, i'm unofficially closing this thread, not that it was ever too popular to begin with. I am taking a week off from the gym, mainly due to the loss of my dog and the need/want to stay home with my wife and grieve together. 

I'll be starting a new thread later this week which I really plan to stick to rigidly... it will detail my cut over the next 12-16 weeks, I hope you'll come along for the ride!

----------


## baseline_9

> Well guys, i'm unofficially closing this thread, not that it was ever too popular to begin with. I am taking a week off from the gym, mainly due to the loss of my dog and the need/want to stay home with my wife and grieve together. 
> 
> I'll be starting a new thread later this week which I really plan to stick to rigidly... it will detail my cut over the next 12-16 weeks, I hope you'll come along for the ride!


I'll be following GB

Still pushing u to do this competition tho  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> I'll be following GB
> 
> Still pushing u to do this competition tho


Thanks brother, still considering it!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Zodiac82

> Well guys, i'm unofficially closing this thread, not that it was ever too popular to begin with. I am taking a week off from the gym, mainly due to the loss of my dog and the need/want to stay home with my wife and grieve together.
> 
> I'll be starting a new thread later this week which I really plan to stick to rigidly... it will detail my cut over the next 12-16 weeks, I hope you'll come along for the ride!


sign me up

----------


## --->>405<<---

hey GB looking forward to following ur cut log dude! rest up, do wat u gotta do, and come in ready to hit it 110%!!  :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> sign me up





> hey GB looking forward to following ur cut log dude! rest up, do wat u gotta do, and come in ready to hit it 110%!!


Appreciate the support guys. This weekend is going to be pure debauchery with regard to food - but I'll get it out of my system and will be focused come Monday. It may actually be good for my healing process as well.

----------


## Back In Black

> Appreciate the support guys. This weekend is going to be pure debauchery with regard to food - but I'll get it out of my system and will be focused come Monday. It may actually be good for my healing process as well.


Good man, sounds like my plan for Saturday. Then we both have a plan for about the same length of time.

You may as well enter the comp mate, suspect your transformation will be more impressive than mine :Wink: 

Onwards and upwards :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

> Good man, sounds like my plan for Saturday. Then we both have a plan for about the same length of time.
> 
> You may as well enter the comp mate, suspect your transformation will be more impressive than mine
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Not sure about the comp. I was talking to Base via PM and explained I might find it more of a distraction than a motivator tbh... I don't want to feel encumbered or pressured with having to post photos, keep up with the contest, etc. as I really want to focus on just the cut itself. We'll see.

----------


## baseline_9

I don't know about you GB but I find being involved in a competition drives me harder and makes me stick to my plan much better....

I don't want to pressure you.... But I'd really like to see u in it.... And I know there will be a lot who feel the same since you have contributed so much in the nutrition section....

----------


## gbrice75

> I don't know about you GB but I find being involved in a competition drives me harder and makes me stick to my plan much better....
> 
> I don't want to pressure you.... But I'd really like to see u in it.... And I know there will be a lot who feel the same since you have contributed so much in the nutrition section....


If I enter, I am NOT posting a before pic!! Too ashamed, lol! It's ok if that disqualifies me - I can still 'follow along' on my own.  :Wink:

----------


## baseline_9

Haha.....

My before is going to be pretty poor too lol

Get it out there.... Be ashamed of it and then use that to drive yourself and SHOCK everyone....

----------


## Back In Black

> Haha.....
> 
> My before is going to be pretty poor too lol
> 
> Get it out there.... Be ashamed of it and then use that to drive yourself and SHOCK everyone....


X2

At least you'll get 2 weeks before it starts to lose that initial 'bloat'.

----------


## gbrice75

I'll think about it. That's the best I'm offering atm lmao!!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

> X2
> 
> At least you'll get 2 weeks before it starts to lose that initial 'bloat'.


Good point. I need every second I can get before pics lol

----------

